# Diminutivo / Diminutivos



## tatis

Perdón por haberle cambiado el título a mi pregunta pero con el de _verbos pronominales _no tuve mucho éxito (gracias Outsider) Sigo con mi pregunta sobre el diminutivo de monosílabos, ¿alguien me puede informar si el diminutivo de pan es_ panito, pancito _o_ panecito? _y para sol: ¿_solecito, solcito, solito?_


----------



## ILT

Yo personalmente uso panecito, aunque mi papá dice que debe ser pancito.  Y con respecto a sol, solecito, como la canción: sol solecito, sal un ratito ....

Si hay alguna regla, la desconozco, espera a que lleguen unos foreros muy letrados en custiones de este tipo, que seguro nos sacan de la duda.

Saludos


----------



## Alundra

tatis said:
			
		

> Perdón por haberle cambiado el título a mi pregunta pero con el de _verbos pronominales _no tuve mucho éxito (gracias Outsider) Sigo con mi pregunta sobre el diminutivo de monosílabos, ¿alguien me puede informar si el diminutivo de pan es_ panito _o_ panecito? _y para sol: ¿_solecito, solcito, solito?_


 
Yo digo panecillo, es lo habitual en la zona donde vivo... no sé el resto de España.

Y al sol, solete  casi siempre le llamo así, aunque lo habitual es solecito o también solecillo.

Espera más opiniones.
Alundra.


----------



## tatis

Gracias por sus respuestas.  Mi amiga de Ecuador dice "pancito" y en México decimos por lo general "panecito" o, con menos frecuencia "panecillos".  

Alundra, me encantó lo de "solete".

I love translating,...me too!  De casualidad es tu papá de centroamérica? Fíjate que tampoco he encontrado reglas específicas de porqué uno es más correcto que el otro.  Seguiremos averiguando...

Adiós.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches
Voto por "panecillo" pero lo de pancito me ha recordado la excelentísima y divertidísima película argentina: "Esperando la carroza" donde una de las actrices reclama sus "flancitos".
Entonces esperemos la respuesta de nuestros foreros argentinos.
Buenas noches


----------



## diegodbs

Con los diminutivos en español ocurre igual que con el subjuntivo. De alguna manera expresan algo que no es "real" (subjuntivo: emociones, deseos, esperanzas, etc). El diminutivo no sólo sirve para decir que algo es pequeño, además de eso y yo diría que especialmente, lo que expresa es una relación subjetiva de cariño o de afinidad hacia algo. 
Por eso la variedad en las terminaciones del diminutivo es tan grande.
"Pancito" no se usa en España, pero seguro que en otros países sí. Los dos diminutivos de "pan" más extendidos en España son: panecito y panecillo, pero "panecillo" es simplemente un pan pequeño que se vende en las panaderías, y "panecito" es un diminutivo más afectivo.
Nadie iría a un panadería a comprar "panecitos", sino "panecillos", y si una madre quiere que su hijo pequeño se coma un trozo de pan, no le diría "cómete este trozo de panecillo", sino "este panecito" o "este trocito de pan".


----------



## tatis

Gracias Cintia&Martine y Diegodbs.

En mi búsqueda no he encontrado nada específico. Entonces puede decirse con confianza que no hay reglas específicas como las hay en otras cuestiones gramaticales para las que pueden citarse con relativa facilidad fuentes de información más precisas, ¿correcto?  

Gracias


----------



## diegodbs

tatis said:
			
		

> Gracias Cintia&Martine y Diegodbs.
> 
> En mi búsqueda no he encontrado nada específico. Entonces puede decirse con confianza que no hay reglas específicas como las hay en otras cuestiones gramaticales para las que pueden citarse con relativa facilidad fuentes de información más precisas, ¿correcto?
> 
> Gracias


 
Seguramente no hay reglas específicas. Otra cosa es que cuando un extranjero aprende español, se le den las terminaciones más habituales para el diminutivo o el aumentativo. Pero luego la realidad es más abierta. Por la razón que sea, en español identificamos como diminutivo la secuencia de vocales (i + o): panecito, pancito, panecillo, panito, panecico. Incluso la terminación -iño que suelen utilizar en Galicia. En Cantabria usan mucho la teminación -uco/-uca para los diminutivos. No sé si algún país dirían "panecín", nunca he oído esa palabra pero si alguien la dijera la identifico como diminutivo.

Por la misma desconocida razón, no identificaríamos como diminutivo algo como "paneceto, panecuto o panetecho" (palabras inventadas), pero sí "panetín".


----------



## Moisito

Hola! He encontrado una regla para los diminutivos. No os hago esperar más: se dice "panecito".

La regla es esta:
"Los monosílabos o no perminten derivaciones o lo hacen con -ec-, pasando a ser la palabra un cuatrisílabo"

Ejemplo:
Tren - Trenecito
     Pez - Pececito


----------



## Jellby

Para los diminutivos, no hay reglas fijas sino que es una cuestión bastante regional y personal. Además, hay tantos sufijos de diminutivo que a veces uno no sabe cuál escoger. Algunos dicen "manita", otros "manito", algunos hacen diminutivos de adverbios ("ahorita"), de gerundios ("andandito"), de interjecciones ("holita"). Sin embargo algunas reglas generales que suelen funcionar las puedes encontrar aquí: http://www.let.uu.nl/~Jan.Schroten/personal/diminutivos.htm

Monosílabos acabados en vocal:
pie -> pie*cecito*

Monosílabos acabados en consonante:
sol -> sol*ecito* (sol*ito* puede ser también diminutivo de "solo")

Bisílabos con ciertos diptongos:
cuerda -> cuerd*ecita* (cuerd*ita* puede ser también diminutivo de  "cuerda" como adjetivo)
patio -> pati*ecito*

Algunos diminutivos tienen significados especiales: "manita" es una cosa, "manecilla" es otra, "panecillo" no es cualquier pan pequeño, etc.


----------



## ieracub

Hola. Desde Chile...

Cierto es que hay diferencias regionales a la hora de formar los diminutivos. Por acá decimos *pancito *y* solcito.*

Saludos.​


----------



## Rayines

> Para los diminutivos, no hay reglas fijas sino que es una cuestión bastante regional y personal


*Cabe destacar que en Argentina, por ejemplo, el sufijo para los monosílabos mayormente es "cito": trencito, pancito, solcito, flancito.*
*Ahora, que jamás oí "trenecito" en ninguna literatura de habla hispana.*


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> Ahora, que jamás oí "trenecito" en ninguna literatura hispana.



¿Quieres decir hispanoamericana? Porque en España "trenecito" es de lo más normal.

Por cierto, que me resulta bastante incómodo leer tus comentarios, siempre en negrita y de color, ¿te importaría ponerlos con letra normal?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

En México, también es "trenecito".  Estoy leyendo los comentarios y por más que trato de recordar no llega por completo a la memoria la regla.  Se que sí hay una regla en cuanto los diminutivos pero no la recuerdo de momento. 

Saludos,


----------



## diegodbs

Es cierto que en España la forma más normal (es decir, más extendida) es: trenecito, panecito, solecito, etc.

Pero como ya hemos comentado antes, creo que en el tema de los diminutivos la gramática sí que tendría que ser descriptiva y no normativa.
Creo que no habría que limitarse a decir cómo tienen que ser, sino cuáles son las formas más extendidas en general para formar los diminutivos. Este tema es muy distinto a decir cómo es el futuro, o cómo es la conjugación en subjuntivo.


----------



## Rayines

> Es cierto que en España la forma más normal (es decir, más extendida) es: trenecito, panecito, solecito, etc.


*¡Ojo!, sólo me pareció extraño "trenecito", no los demás. Jamás lo había escuchado.*


----------



## lazarus1907

No creo que haya reglas estrictas a seguir en la formación de diminutivos, pero téngase en cuenta que además de sufijos y prefijos, también se puede hablar de interfijos. A veces, estos se usan como enlace, y para evitar homonimias:

sol -> sol*ec*ito (para no confundirlo con solito, de solo)
chupar -> chup*et*ón (para no confundirlo con un chupón)
mano -> man*ot*ada (para no confundirlo con manada)

Otros son sencillamente por razones fonéticas, como por ejemplo monosílabos acaban en consonantes, palabras terminan en vocales tónicas, etc. Esto es recomendable a veces porque los sufijos diminutivos están siempre acentuados.

café -> caf*ec*ito, caf*el*ito
carne -> carn*ec*ita
flor -> flor*ec*ita
tapón -> tapón*c*ito
Carmen-> Carmen*c*ita
José -> Jose*l*ito
tío -> tiíto -> tito
papa -> papaíto (papito podría ser el diminutivo de papo, papada)


----------



## gato2

No se como sera en los paises sudamericanos pero no creo que en España suene muy bien emplear diminutivos con demasiada frecuencia. A mi al menos me suena cursi y un poco rebuscado, excepto que hablemos de diminutivos como "panecillo" o "cucharilla" que hace referencia a algo distinto de "pan" o "cuchara"


----------



## Alundra

Pues en mi opinión, no hacen referencia a otra palabra, sino a pan y a cuchara. 

Panecillo es un diminutivo (como puede serlo otro) de la palabra pan, puesto que es un trozo de pan más pequeño, o un pan pequeño, o una porción de pan más pequeño... en cualquier caso es pan, pero en una pequeña cantidad, lo cual viene a ser diminutivo... otra cosa es que en determinadas zonas se le dé ese nombre a una porción de pan y se venda como tal (panecillo), pero eso no quita para que siga siendo una porción pequeña, que al final es diminutivo. Por ejemplo, si estoy en casa de un amigo y tiene en la mesa una cestita con panes de "a ración" (que no trozos de pan), cómo le indico que me pase uno? ¿Vosotros como lo pedís? yo simplemente le digo dame un panecillo, aunque sea más pequeño que un panecillo normal (que suele ser del tamaño de un bocata)
En fin.... esto ya son elucubraciones mías....  

Y cucharilla, es un diminutivo de cuchara, porque es una cuchara pequeña.

Pero esto sólo es mi opinión. 
Alundra.


----------



## gato2

Supongo que en cada region es distinto.

Para mi un panecillo es una medida de pan   que venden en las panaderias. Si yo tuviera que pedir un trozo de pan de una cesta diria ¿me puedes pasar un poco de pan, por favor?

Yo ya se que linguisticamente panecillo es un diminutivo pero cuando alguien emplea esa palabra pienso en lo que se vende en las panaderias.

Igual me pasa con cucharilla. Cuando alguien habla de cucharillas de cafe o de postres no pienso que es un diminutivo de cuchara si no que pienso en ese tipo concreto de cuchara.


----------



## Alundra

gato2 said:
			
		

> Supongo que en cada region es distinto.


 
No claro, claro, si es lo primero que yo siempre digo  que en cada sitio tenemos unas costumbres.

Un saludete.
Alundra.


----------



## pollofrito

Mi mama, de Colombia, dice pancito. Yo, de Mexico, digo Panecito.


----------



## Moisito

Yo me quedaría con una parte de Alundra y otra de Gato: 
cuando alguien pide una cucharilla, todo el mundo pensará en una cuchara pequeña del café, pero siempre será un diminutivo de cuchara aunque por pedirla para estos fines (cafés, manzanillas...) la hayamos asociado como una palabra "independiente" de cuchara.


----------



## Jellby

Pues "cucharilla" también puede ser:

2. Enfermedad del ganado porcino.
3. Varilla de hierro para sacar el polvo del fondo de los barrenos.
4. Artilugio para pescar.


----------



## jeffvidal

SUgiero revisar el 
Diccionario On line
de la Real Academia Española

*panecillo.*
 
(Del dim. de _pan_).
 
 
*1.* m. Pan pequeño equivalente en peso a la mitad de una libreta.
 
 
*2.* m. Mollete esponjado, que se usa principalmente para el desayuno.
 
 
*3.* m. Cosa que tiene forma de un pan pequeño.
 
Saludos


----------



## Cracker Jack

Me parece extraño que los hispanohablantes usen los diminutivos en muchas cosas.  Al principio pensaba que hacían hincapié o expresaban ironía o paradoja.  Para concretar, me he fijado en algunas cosas.

1. Casita - pero en realidad era mansion.

2. Bebecito - no hace falta porque un bebé ya es pequño

3. Diosito - El Dios no es pequeño.  O a lo mejor es un cariño.

4. Virgencita - ante una imagen grande.

¿Estas cosas tienen valor afectiva?  Pensaba también que el registro era bajo.  Pero lo he oido entre los ancianos y profesionales.  ¿Me podéis aclarar esta duda?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fernando

De los usos que comentas:

1) Casita: Entiendo que el uso es irónico, excepto que lo diga el DUEÑO de la casa. "Me voy a casita" que es una forma de decir que su casa es un sitio agradable para él.

2) He oído bebecito, niñito, bebito, cosita,... A los niños siempre con diminutivos, pero siempre como expresión cariñosa.

3) Diosito. No lo he oído nunca pero es simplemente una muestra de cariño.

4) Virgencita: Muy común. También como expresión cariñosa.

El registro no es necesariamente bajo, sino familiar. Es (ligeramente) más normal el uso entre gente de clase baja, pero no siempre. En Aragón es (¿era?) frecuente utilizar mucho los diminutivos (en -ico) y en México también.


----------



## Jellby

Como dice Fernando, el diminutivo no indica solamente pequeño tamaño, sino también familiaridad, cariño, ironía...

Aunque -ito/a, es la terminación más "estándar", según las regiones y a veces según la intención del hablante, se usan también -illo, -ico, -iño, -ino, -uelo, -ete...


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos

Yo creo que en Chile debemos ser los campeones mundiales del diminutivo:
tomamos  tecito, siéntate un ratito, estoy apuradito, búscalo rapidito, etc. y ¡hasta a nuestro país lo llamamos Chilito! La verdad es que no sé de dónde viene tanta cosa chiquitita, pero ahí vamos.

Saludos,


Ayaram7700


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias por vuetras respuestas.


----------



## mickaël

Buenos días,

Leí que los diminutivos *-illo* y *-uelo*, se usan de la misma manera que el diminutivo *-ito*, pero mucho menos. 
¿Quiere decir que pueden usarse en vez de -ito, o bien que se usan sólo con algunas palabras? 
Si sólo se usan con ciertas palabras, ¿podéis, por favor, darme los más frecuentes? 

Gracias de antemano,
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

No estoy al tanto de ninguna restricción en cuanto al uso de estos sufijos que no tenga el sufijo "-ito". El diminutivo "-illo" se usa, en general, algo menos que "-ito" (y para cosas más pequeñas que), y "-uelo" es mucho menos corriente, y además también se usa con valor despectivo.

No te olvides de que algunas palabras tienen la terminación "-illo" sin que ello signifique que sean lo mismo que las normales, pero en pequeño: Aunque se hayan formado como diminutivos, son palabras con un significado propio recogidas en el diccionario:

bocadillo (de boca)
camilla (de cama)
gatillo (de gato)
bordillo (de borde)
horillo (de horno)


----------



## Pumpkin72

Uf, sería muy difícil hacer esa lista. Además, supongo que depende mucho de cada país o región.

Yo creo que no se usan indistintamente siempre. Por ejemplo, me suena mucho más natural "chiquillo" (de chico) que "chiquito". Y en cambio, he oído "jovencito" (de joven) y "jovencillo" indistintamente, mientras que "jovenzuelo" me suena algo arcaica, aunque supongo que todavía hay quien la usa.

Siento no poder ayudarte más, pero no es fácil lo que pides. A ver si alguien tiene un link "mágico"


----------



## diegodbs

Dudo que pueda existir ese "link" mágico que le sirva a Mickaël para saber cuándo tiene que usar -ito, -illo, -uelo o cualquier otro sufijo para el diminutivo. Habrá algo que describa situaciones en las que se emplea, con una distribución por regiones o países, pero el uso de los diminutivos y todos sus sufijos para expresar cariño, afectividad, desprecio (en algunos casos) no pertenece mucho al campo de la gramática sino al de los sentimientos
Yo nunca uso -illo más que para expresar un cierto desprecio, nunca para afectividad o cariño, pero la familia que tengo en Andalucía dice -illo casi siempre, y casi nunca -ito. Me temo que Mickaël tendrá que aprender a base de práctica y no, en este caso, de libros.


----------



## Jellby

A lo mejor esto vale: http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...e/Gramática española/Apreciativos-sufijos.htm

Normalmente, cada región tiene su diminutivo predilecto: -iño en Galicia, -ico en Aragón, -ino en Extremadura (¿y Asturias?), -illo en Andalucía... El menos marcado tanto semántica como regionalmente es -ito. (En América no sé cómo funcionará, pero creo que también -ito es lo más común.)

En el mapa de la página que he dado, la zona de -ino se corta muy al norte, pero me consta que en toda Extremadura de usa mucho el -ino, al menos afectivamente: es mucho más común "chiquinino" que "chiquitito" (atención: doble diminutivo).


----------



## mickaël

Hola Lazarus, Pumpkin, Diego, Jellby, 



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> El diminutivo "-illo" se usa, en general, algo menos que "-ito" (y para cosas más pequeñas que), y "-uelo" es mucho menos corriente, y además también se usa con valor despectivo.


No sabía todo esto. Ahora entiendo mejor porqué ya oí "ladronzuelo", y creo, nunca "ladronito" (lo busqué en internet, pero no lo encontré). 
Hiciste bien dándome algunos ejemplos de palabras que se acaban en -illo. Seré más prudente. 




			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Uf, sería muy difícil hacer esa lista. Además, supongo que depende mucho de cada país o región.
> 
> Yo creo que no se usan indistintamente siempre. Por ejemplo, me suena mucho más natural "chiquillo" (de chico) que "chiquito". Y en cambio, he oído "jovencito" (de joven) y "jovencillo" indistintamente, mientras que "jovenzuelo" me suena algo arcaica, aunque supongo que todavía hay quien la usa.


Sin embargo, en la web se usa mucho más "chiquito" que "chiquillo". Como lo dijiste, eso debe de depender de la región o del país, y quizás haya mucha gente extranjera que sólo emplea los diminutivos en -ito. (cierto, aún "jovenzuelo" se usa, por lo menos en la web )




			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo nunca uso -illo más que para expresar un cierto desprecio, nunca para afectividad o cariño, pero la familia que tengo en Andalucía dice -illo casi siempre, y casi nunca -ito.


Espero que sea una excepción y que globalmente los diminutivos tienen la misma significación en las diferentes regiones... Si no, creo que usaré sólo -ito, -cito, y -ecito. 




			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> A lo mejor esto vale: http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispa...os-sufijos.htm
> Normalmente, cada región tiene su diminutivo predilecto: -iño en Galicia, -ico en Aragón, -ino en Extremadura (¿y Asturias?), -illo en Andalucía... El menos marcado tanto semántica como regionalmente es -ito. (En América no sé cómo funcionará, pero creo que también -ito es lo más común.)
> 
> En el mapa de la página que he dado, la zona de -ino se corta muy al norte, pero me consta que en toda Extremadura de usa mucho el -ino, al menos afectivamente: es mucho más común "chiquinino" que "chiquitito" (atención: doble diminutivo).


Aún no tuve tiempo leer todo, pero este enlace me parece interesante. Veo un poco más claro con este mapa, y estas explicaciones. 



¡Muchas gracias a todos! por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## diegodbs

> Espero que sea una excepción y que globalmente los diminutivos tienen la misma significación en las diferentes regiones... Si no, creo que usaré sólo -ito, -cito, y -ecito.


 
Creo que para alguien que está aprendiendo español, el uso de -ito para los diminutivos es lo más seguro y lo que no suele tener ningún otro matiz raro. Además se entiende bien en cualquier región y es la forma más "neutra" para formar los diminutivos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Creo que para alguien que está aprendiendo español, el uso de -ito para los diminutivos es lo más seguro y lo que no suele tener ningún otro matiz raro. Además se entiende bien en cualquier región y es la forma más "neutra" para formar los diminutivos.


Estoy de acuerdo con Diego de hecho en mi casa me llaman Miguelito pero use Miguelillo para dar un tono más cómico al asunto pero usa -ito Y TODOS ENTENDERAN QUE ESTÁS USANDO EL DIMINUTIVO.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Creo que para alguien que está aprendiendo español, el uso de -ito para los diminutivos es lo más seguro y lo que no suele tener ningún otro matiz raro. Además se entiende bien en cualquier región y es la forma más "neutra" para formar los diminutivos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo...
pero, ¿habrá alguna forma de identificar cómo agregar el "ito" a las palabras? Quiero decir, por ejemplo, el caso de *ladrón *... según yo el diminutivo no es *ladronito* sino *ladroncito *...


----------



## diegodbs

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo...
> pero, ¿habrá alguna forma de identificar cómo agregar el "ito" a las palabras? Quiero decir, por ejemplo, el caso de *ladrón *... según yo el diminutivo no es *ladronito* sino *ladroncito *...


 
 Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que "ladroncito" suena bastante mejor que ladronito.
No sabría decir si se sigue alguna regla en esto o es solamente cuestión de oído. ¿Quizás si la palabra termina en -n, se añade -cito en vez de -ito? Cañoncito, ladroncito. Sin embargo en España decimos "panecito" y no "panito/pancito". 

Conclusión: no sé muy bien cuándo sí o cuándo no.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Aquí en México si se llegua a escuchar Pancito


----------



## Pumpkin72

mickaël said:
			
		

> Sin embargo, en la web se usa mucho más "chiquito" que "chiquillo". Como lo dijiste, eso debe de depender de la región o del país, y quizás haya mucha gente extranjera que sólo emplea los diminutivos en -ito. (cierto, aún "jovenzuelo" se usa, por lo menos en la web )


Ten en cuenta que "chiquito" también significa "pequeño" o "pequeñito", y no sólo es el diminutivo de "chico" en el sentido de "niño", que es como yo lo usé (mal ejemplo el mío ).



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Sin embargo en España decimos "panecito" y no "panito/pancito".


En mi casa sí se dice mucho: _traigo pancito tierno_  Aparte de "panecillo", claro.


----------



## mickaël

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo...
> pero, ¿habrá alguna forma de identificar cómo agregar el "ito" a las palabras? Quiero decir, por ejemplo, el caso de *ladrón *... según yo el diminutivo no es *ladronito* sino *ladroncito *...


 
Hola,

Sí, tienes razón, me equivoqué. Gracias. Aquí están las reglas que tengo :

-ITO :
Palabras que acaban por :
1) *-o* o-a
2) -e (palabras de más de 2 sílabas)
3) una consona, salvo -n o -r

-CITO :
Palabras que acaban por :
1) e palabras de 2 sílabas)
2) -n o -r

-ECITO :
Palabras :
1) de una sílaba
2) palabras de 2 sílabas que tienen un diptongo : tónico (-ie, -ue, -ie); átono (-io, -ia, -ue)




PS : Diego, Miguelillo, sí, creo que de momento voy a hacer así, no es un punto esential del castellano. Tengo que aprender cosas más importantes, primero. Lo miraré luego.


----------



## diegodbs

> En mi casa sí se dice mucho: _traigo pancito tierno_  Aparte de "panecillo", claro.


 
Nunca te irás (me iré) del foro sin saber una cosa más.


----------



## diegodbs

mickaël said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Sí, tienes razón, me equivoqué. Gracias. Aquí están las reglas que tengo :
> 
> -ITO :
> Palabras que acaban por :
> 1) -e o -a
> 2) -e (palabras de 2 sílabas más)
> 3) una consona, salvo -n o -r
> 
> -CITO :
> Palabras que acaban por :
> 1) e palabras de 2 sílabas)
> 2) -n o -r
> 
> -ECITO :
> Palabras :
> 1) de una sílaba
> 2) que tienen un diptongo : tónico (-ie, -ue, -ie); átono (-io, -ia, -ue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Diego, Miguelillo, sí, creo que de momento voy a hacer así, no es un punto esential del castellano. Tengo que aprender cosas más importantes, primero. Lo miraré luego.


 
Gracias, Mickaël. Como hispanohablante nunca había estudiado en el colegio reglas para formar los diminutivos. Seguramente es un privilegio que sólo tienen las personas que aprenden español.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Gracias por ponerlo, mickaël. Es muy interesante, yo tampoco conocía estas reglas


----------



## tamakun

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Gracias por ponerlo, mickaël. Es muy interesante, yo tampoco conocía estas reglas


 
Hace tiempo que me deleito leyendo lo escrito por todos uds. que colaboran en este foro, mejor dicho interesantísimo e instructivo foro y me tiemblan las manos por el deseo de entrar y, como decíamos en mi país, "meter la cuchareta" pero la verdad es que los participantes son  personas que tienen un conocimiento amplio de lo que aquí se trata Y me abstengo de intervenir para no decir paparruchas. No obstante este foro me interesó y me animé a entrar solo para preguntar. Exactamente, ¿Cómo se entienden esas reglas? Porque, a mi al menos, me hace falta una explicación. Con afecto y respeto  Tamakún.

Si no me hacen sentir muy mal, a lo mejor entro en otra ocasión


----------



## diegodbs

tamakun said:
			
		

> Hace tiempo que me deleito leyendo lo escrito por todos uds. que colaboran en este foro, mejor dicho interesantísimo e instructivo foro y me tiemblan las manos por el deseo de entrar y, como decíamos en mi país, "meter la cuchareta" pero la verdad es que los participantes son personas que tienen un conocimiento amplio de lo que aquí se trata Y me abstengo de intervenir para no decir paparruchas. No obstante este foro me interesó y me animé a entrar solo para preguntar. Exactamente, ¿Cómo se entienden esas reglas? Porque, a mi al menos, me hace falta una explicación. Con afecto y respeto Tamakún.
> 
> Si no me hacen sentir muy mal, a lo mejor entro en otra ocasión


 
Nadie querrá hacer que te sientas mal, todo lo contrario  . Así que anímate a entrar y a colaborar con todos nosotros.


----------



## Fernando

tamakun said:
			
		

> ...y me tiemblan las manos por el deseo de entrar y, como decíamos en mi país, "meter la cuchareta" pero la verdad es que los participantes son  personas que tienen un conocimiento amplio de lo que aquí se trata Y me abstengo de intervenir para no decir paparruchas.



Tranquilo. Si me dejan escribir a mí dejan a cualquiera.


----------



## Gévy

¡Bienvenido Tamakun!

A mí también me gustaría ver ejemplos de todo aquello. No estoy muy convencida de que las normas sean tan perfectas. No viene la terminación -o. Lo de la e final me trae de cabeza, jajaja... ¡¡¡No me digáis que el diminutivo de pie es pito!!! Ni que se dice un presidentito. 

¿Se puede/se suele aplicar un diminutivo a una palabra muy larga?

Seguro que dentro de un rato tendré más preguntas. ¡Preparaos!


----------



## tatica66

cuando se usa el diminutivo ito, es definitivamente mas afectuoso y respetuoso, además se usa para demostrar que algo es pequeño o pequeñito.

Cafecito
Amorcito
Camita
Barriguita

Cuando se usa el illo suena despectivo:

ladroncillo
Pintorcillo

Y cuando usan uelo es ofensivo:

mujerzuela
ladronzuelo

Aunque mis opiniones no son muy profesionales hablo por como usamos el lenguaje en colombia, comparto el susto de tamakun. que sustillo!


----------



## tamakun

tatica66 said:
			
		

> cuando se usa el diminutivo ito, es definitivamente mas afectuoso y respetuoso, además se usa para demostrar que algo es pequeño o pequeñito.
> 
> Cafecito
> Amorcito
> Camita
> Barriguita
> 
> Cuando se usa el illo suena despectivo:
> 
> ladroncillo
> Pintorcillo
> 
> Y cuando usan uelo es ofensivo:
> 
> mujerzuela
> ladronzuelo
> 
> Aunque mis opiniones no son muy profesionales hablo por como usamos el lenguaje en colombia, comparto el susto de tamakun. que sustillo!


 
Tatica, como tienes el sustillo igual o parecido al "miillo" ja ja , voy a comentar yo y asi voy entrando en cancha Parece ser que según el lugar varía el concepto. Por ejemplo: En mi lugar "Mujerzuela" es una calificación degradante u ofensiva según el caso, sI lo usaras en sentido social o moral, mientras que ladronzuelo se usa en sentido despectivo, en el concepto de que ni a ladrón llega algo asi como "Raterillo" ¿Me explico?
En cuanto a la terminación illo parece que lo determina el contexto en que la uses por ejemplo. pudieras decir "chiquilla" a una mujer en el aspecto de que siendo adulta se comporta como una niña malcriada "Esa mujer es una chiquilla, no se puede tener en cuenta"  Pero si es un hombre respecto a su novia de la que está muy enamorado, "Mi chiquilla linda, cuánto te quiero" ¿Podria decirse que es despectiva la palabra? JA JA ¡Que pichincha!


----------



## tamakun

Fernando said:
			
		

> Tranquilo. Si me dejan escribir a mí dejan a cualquiera.


Fernando, me agradó tu respuesta y me hizo reir.Gracias 
Con afecto tamakún


----------



## mickaël

Gévy said:
			
		

> A mí también me gustaría ver ejemplos de todo aquello. No estoy muy convencida de que las normas sean tan perfectas. No viene la terminación -o. Lo de la e final me trae de cabeza, jajaja... ¡¡¡No me digáis que el diminutivo de pie es pito!!! Ni que se dice un presidentito.


 
Hola Gévy, 

Gracias por tus comentarios, como de costumbre notas todo lo que no anda bien (¡asias!). Es cierto, se me pasó la "o".  
Igualmente cierto, hay algunas excepciones a estas reglas, como lo dijiste, "pie" (piececito) por ejemplo.

Correjo y pongo ejemplos :

*-ITO, A :*
Palabras que acaban por :
1) *-o* o *-a :* *hermano, a --> hermanito, a *
2) *-e* (palabras de más de 2 sílabas) *: paquete --> paquetito* 
3) *una consona*, salvo *-n* o *-r : animal --> animalito*

*-CITO, A :*
Palabras que acaban por :
1) *-e* (palabras de 2 sílabas) :* parte --> partecita*
2)* -n* o *-r : balón --> baloncito *

*-ECITO, A :*
Palabras :
1) de una sílaba *: luz --> lucecita*
2) palabras de 2 sílabas que tienen un diptongo : tónico (-ie, -ue, -ie); átono (-io, -ia, -ue) *: puerta --> puertecita*


----------



## Jellby

"Pie" -> "piececito"  no es una excepción, ya que "pie" es monosílaba, como "pez -> pececito", "pan -> panecito", "sol -> solecito". Aunque creo que en América prefieren "-cito" sin más. "pie -> piecito", "pan -> pancito" (¿"sol -> solcito"?).


----------



## mickaël

Hola,



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> "Pie" -> "piececito" no es una excepción, ya que "pie" es monosílaba, como "pez -> pececito", "pan -> panecito", "sol -> solecito". Aunque creo que en América prefieren "-cito" sin más. "pie -> piecito", "pan -> pancito" (¿"sol -> solcito"?).


 
Sí, lo es (una pequeñita, es cierto) porque se añade una "c" : pie*c*ecito
Mientras que con pez, sólo es para conservar el sonido "z".


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos,

Para la palabra "cuerpo" el diminutivo "cuerpecito/cuerpecillo" es habitual, al menos en España. No sé ni por qué se usa así, ni si en todos los países de habla hispana es de rigor. ¿Me lo podéis aclarar, por favor?

¿Hay más palabras que funcionan así?


----------



## Gévy

Otra curiosidad que tengo: aunque no viene recogido dentro de los posibles diminutivos, tenemos también la terminación -ín que obra como tal.

Un chiquitín, Ramoncín.. 

Y a propósitio de chiquitín o chiquitillo, usamos un diminutivo sobre un diminutivo: chico, chiquito, chiquitillo/chiquitito.

Que tengáis todos un buen día


----------



## Jellby

mickaël said:
			
		

> Sí, lo es (una pequeñita, es cierto) porque se añade una "c" : pie*c*ecito



¡Ups! Cierto


----------



## Kong Ze

Gévy said:
			
		

> Otra curiosidad que tengo: aunque no viene recogido dentro de los posibles diminutivos, tenemos también la terminación -ín que obra como tal.
> 
> Un chiquitín, Ramoncín..


 ¡Cierto! Más ejemplos: malandrín (de malandro), balancín (de balanza), trasportín (de trasporte/transporte).
Y otros que parecen diminutivos pero no lo son: bergantín, retintín, confín, ruin. 

Ah, y el requetediminutivo: chiquirriquitín.


----------



## mickaël

Hola, 



			
				Gévy said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Para la palabra "cuerpo" el diminutivo "cuerpecito/cuerpecillo" es habitual, al menos en España. No sé ni por qué se usa así, ni si en todos los países de habla hispana es de rigor. ¿Me lo podéis aclarar, por favor?
> 
> ¿Hay más palabras que funcionan así?


 
Así es porque en "cuerpo" hay un diptongo (ue).


----------



## mickaël

Gévy said:
			
		

> Otra curiosidad que tengo: aunque no viene recogido dentro de los posibles diminutivos, tenemos también la terminación -ín que obra como tal.


 
Gracias.
No sé lo que vale, encontré esta página (ver el párrafo Tipos, el último diminutivo) :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutivo



> *Ín* o *ina*: es otro sustituto del diminutivo "ito", aunque se usa de una manera más exclamativa, por ejemplo la palabra "pelo", en vez de "pelito" se prefiere usar "pel*ín*".


----------



## Gévy

Vale, m'has pillaó...

Pero...

¿Cómo formas el diminutivo de:

- abuelo, 
- grueso,
- italiano,
- Mariano,
- diablo...?


----------



## diegodbs

Gévy said:
			
		

> Vale, m'has pillaó...
> 
> Pero...
> 
> ¿Cómo formas el diminutivo de:
> 
> - abuelo,
> - grueso,
> - italiano,
> - Mariano,
> - diablo...?


 
- abuelito
- nunca he visto el diminutivo de "grueso", yo diría "gordito" si se refiere a personas. En teoría, de grueso sería gruesito, pero jamás he oído esa palabra
- nunca he visto el diminutivo de "italiano", podría ser "italianucho" pero sería despectivo.
- Marianito, Marianillo, Marianico, Marianín
- diablito, diablillo, diablete,


----------



## mickaël

Pues, _abuelo_ y _diablo y Mariano_ son excepciones.  
(Gracias diego, mi explicación es más aceptable así)


----------



## mickaël

Gévy said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo formas el diminutivo de:
> 
> - abuelo,
> - grueso,
> - italiano,
> - Mariano,
> - diablo...?


 
Perdón, acabo de ver otro error en las reglas que copié. Necesito gafas. 
(Por tanto, sólo abuelo es una excepción aquí).


> *-ECITO, A :*
> Palabras :
> 1) de una sílaba *: luz --> lucecita*
> 2) palabras de 2 sílabas que tienen un diptongo : tónico (-ie, -ue, -ie); átono (-io, -ia, -ue) *: puerta --> puertecita*


 

Espero que esta vez no tenga otras.


----------



## Kong Ze

*puerta --> puertecita*


----------



## mickaël

Gracias Kong Ze, correjí todos los textos.


----------



## jester.

Encontré esta frase aquí en el foro español:



> ¿Podrías dar un poquitito más de contexto?


 (Espero que no le moleste a la persona que la escribió que yo haya sacado esta frase del foro...)

¿Es "normal" utilizar este doble diminutivo o es más bien una broma o ironía?


----------



## belén

No es raro, aunque tampoco tan común y se suele usar cuando quieres enfatizar en lo "poquito" que quieres algo.

¿Te quedarás conmigo un ratitito más? -> o sea, no un ratito, sino algo menos

O tal como lo utilizó la forera del hilo que citas, es una manera cariñosa de pedir más contexto.


----------



## Pilarcita

Casi podría asegurar que quien escrubió ese diminutivo es mexicano o ha vivido en México donde es muy normal utilizar diminutivos de todo tipo. _¿Me podrías dar un minutito de tu tiempo? Por favorcito, sólo un poquitito. Es un bebé chiquitito, incluso se acostumbra decir chiquititito._


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pilarcita said:
			
		

> Casi podría asegurar que quien escrubió ese diminutivo es mexicano o ha vivido en México donde es muy normal utilizar diminutivos de todo tipo. _¿Me podrías dar un minutito de tu tiempo? Por favorcito, sólo un poquitito. Es un bebé chiquitito, incluso se acostumbra decir chiquititito._


Totalmente de acuerdo con Pilarcita, en México decimos mil y un diminutivos hasta a los diminutivos les ponemos diminutivos, chiqutitito, Pequeñisísimo, minusculitito y así


----------



## Rayines

jajaja, creo que la persona fui yo. Te advierto que además de usar bastante esos "diminutivitos" en Argentina, yo tengo una especial debilidad por ellos. Touchée.
(Y no es ironía).


----------



## Jellby

Con algunas palabras es muy normal. Se dice más "chiquitito", "chiquinino", "chiquitino"... que "chiquito" o "chiquino".


----------



## mariente

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Encontré esta frase aquí en el foro español:
> 
> (Espero que no le moleste a la persona que la escribió que yo haya sacado esta frase del foro...)
> 
> ¿Es "normal" utilizar este doble diminutivo o es más bien una broma o ironía?


podría, para enfatizar la pequeñez de la cosa, pero a mí no me gusta usarlo. Prefiero uno solo, sino me parece muy redundante. El idioma español es muy rico y para eso existen los adverbios de cantidad: demasiado, muy y demás. 
Pero he visto cosas peores como por ejemplo el diminutivo+aumentativo, que es uno de los peores errores gramaticales actuales y corrientes que presenta el español hablado en Argentina. 
Terribles faltas de respeto al idioma como "te mando un besito grande", muestran las grandes deformidades del idioma, al decir algo totalmente paradojico y contradictorio hasta un punto que deja de tener de sentido y lo unico que podemos deducir es que la persona nos manda un beso pero es totalmente imposible saber de qué tamaño.  Así podés encontrarlos con todos los sustantivos. Saludos
Sin embargo ese caso del poquitito está correcto, así como chiquitito. De hecho hasta se usa: eso es muy chiquitito.Es muy común. Pensé que te referías a cosas  como cosititas o animalititos. Eso me pasa por no leer bien Con algunas palabras se puede.
Igual creo que la explicación no está demás.


----------



## clm2206

Hola

Pues aquello de los diminutivos es común -creo- en toda Hispanoamérica. En países caribeños se suele utilizar el sufijo "ico" (un poquitico), mientras que en los demás es "ito" (un pedacito). 


En cuanto a la ironía, pues depende del contexto. Si alguien se sirve una gran porción de torta, dejando a los demás con un palmo de narices, la oración "Vaya pedacito que te has servido" sí sería irónica. Pero si esa misma persona corta un trozo demasiado pequeño, entonces alguien podría decirle "¿Tan poquito te sirves?", y no es irónico.

Un saludo


----------



## mariente

clm, en este tema se esta discutiendo la posibilidad del uso de los dobles  diminutivos y vos estas explicando la ironia y dando ejemplos de la misma. No creo que se ajuste al tema. Sin ofender


----------



## clm2206

mariente said:
			
		

> clm, en este tema se esta discutiendo la posibilidad del uso de los dobles  diminutivos y vos estas explicando la ironia y dando ejemplos de la misma. No creo que se ajuste al tema. Sin ofender


Estimada mariente,

Te sugiero leas el primer mensaje de la persona que lo escribió. No se está discutiendo la posibilidad del uso del doble diminutivo, se está preguntando si el uso del doble diminutivo puede tener connotación de broma o ironía.

j3st3r escribió al final de su mensaje:

* ¿Es "normal" utilizar este doble diminutivo o es más bien una broma o ironía?*

Aprendamos a leer y a comprender lo leído.

Sin acritud,

clm 2206


----------



## mariente

clm2206 said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> 
> En cuanto a la ironía, pues depende del contexto. Si alguien se sirve una gran porción de torta, dejando a los demás con un palmo de narices, la oración "Vaya pedacito que te has servido" sí sería irónica.
> Un saludo


Exactamente, por eso. Si eso no es una explicación de ironía....., a mi me parece que en la frase subrayada se explica el concepto de ironia


----------



## clm2206

mariente said:
			
		

> Exactamente, por eso. Si eso no es una explicación de ironía....., a mi me parece en la frase subrayada se explica el concepto de ironia


Estimada mariente

Presiento que no estás en tu mejor día. Te hablo de una cosa y respondes otra. Yo respondo a la pregunta que j3st3r hace, diciendo que depende del contexto, y para ello le doy dos ejemplos. Entonces, dependiendo del contexto, un diminutivo, doble, simple, triple, o en las rocas, puede ser o no irónico o jocoso.

Espero que lo anterior haya aclarado tu confusión. ¿Es el castellano tu idioma natal? Intuyo que no.

Un saludo


----------



## belén

Buenas tardes.

Tengamos la fiesta en paz por favor. Si deseáis continuar con vuestra conversación, ruego lo hagáis por mensaje privado y os abstengáis de comentarios personales y de atacar al otro en público.
Gracias,
Belén


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:
			
		

> Con algunas palabras es muy normal. Se dice más "chiquitito", "chiquinino", "chiquitino"... que "chiquito" o "chiquino".


En Colombia, nunca había escuchado "chiquino". Me gustaría saber en que otros paises se usa ese diminutivo, porque los usados aquí son:
"Chiquitito"
"Chiquitillo"
"Chiquitín"
o simplemente chiquito


----------



## Artajerjes

Les comento que en el occidente de Bolivia se usa bastante los diminutivos (dobles, triples) y en el oriente existe un modismo al respecto, que es una mezcla tipo caribeña, les pongo algunos ejemplos:

Chiquito -> Chiquitingo
Pequeñita -> pequeñinga
Poquito-> Poquitingo
Rato -> Ratingo

Y no solo parte de un diminutivo, sino de otras palabras, así por ejemplo:
Así - >          Asisingo 
Ahora ->       Ahoringa / Ahoritinga
Peluca ->      Peluquinga
Pelada (Niña) -> Pelandinga


----------



## Fernando

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> En Colombia, nunca había escuchado "chiquino". Me gustaría saber en que otros paises se usa ese diminutivo,



Jeje, me parece que Jellby es extremeño y yo por lo menos lo he oído mucho allí. Y con doble diminutivo (chiquinino).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que una cosa queda clara: Los hispanohablantes no podemos vivir sin diminutivos y aumentativos simples, dobles, triples, concatenados o tejidos al croché. Si luego es cariño, ironía, ensalzamiento o insulto, todo depende de la palabra a la que se le añade el sufijo y del contexto donde se aplica.

No creo que haya una regla general, y mucho menos uniforme para todo el mundo de habla hispana, y "pedir un poquitito más de contexto" es finalmente una forma amable de pedirlo; pedir "un poquitito más de fideos" es que te den lo que carga un tenedor y no medio plato; decir que "el abogado cobró poquitito" cuando se llevó el 30% de la reclamación, es una ironía. 

Este "poquitito" es el extremo del pico de un pingüino parado en la punta de un iceberg grandotote.


----------



## jester.

Gracias a todos por vuestras explicaciones. Habéis sido muy solícito, como siempre


----------



## Like an Angel

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Si luego es cariño, ironía, ensalzamiento o insulto, todo depende de la palabra a la que se le añade el sufijo y del contexto donde se aplica.


 
Y de la manera en que se dice también. Hay formas de hablar, gestos, expresiones que no se pueden traducir con los signos de exclamación o interrogación conocidos -léase ¿?, ¡!, ¡¿?!-, a excepción de que haya otros signos que yo no conozca.-

No es lo mismo decir: poquito, poquito, poquito, poquito (claro, para ustedes son todas iguales, tendrían que verme la cara y oirme para notar la pequeña gran diferencia )

¡Saludititos!


----------



## elcampet

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Y de la manera en que se dice también. Hay formas de hablar, gestos, expresiones que no se pueden traducir con los signos de exclamación o interrogación conocidos -léase ¿?, ¡!, ¡¿?!-, a excepción de que haya otros signos que yo no conozca.-
> 
> No es lo mismo decir: poquito, poquito, poquito, poquito (claro, para ustedes son todas iguales, tendrían que verme la cara y oirme para notar la pequeña gran diferencia )
> 
> ¡Saludititos!


 
Perdón si estoy fuera de contexto, pero después de los* saludititos *de Like an Angel no pude aguantarme las ganas de citar un _mini-diminutivo_ que usamos en Yucatán (México). Es todavía usual que mezclemos algunas palabras de la lengua maya en nuestro español, pues bien, xix (que se pronuncia shish) y significa restito lo usamos en la forma *xixirritito *para disimular cuando alguien nos pregunta si nos sirve un poco más de licor. (por ejemplo) .Saluditititos.


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:
			
		

> Jeje, me parece que Jellby es extremeño y yo por lo menos lo he oído mucho allí. Y con doble diminutivo (chiquinino).



Obviamente  A mi sobrina de 6 meses todo el mundo le dice "chiquinina".


----------



## Jellby

mariente said:
			
		

> Terribles faltas de respeto al idioma como "te mando un besito grande", muestran las grandes deformidades del idioma, al decir algo totalmente paradojico y contradictorio hasta un punto que deja de tener de sentido y lo unico que podemos deducir es que la persona nos manda un beso pero es totalmente imposible saber de qué tamaño.



El diminutivo no indica sólo tamaño pequeño, también tiene muchas connotaciones subjetivas de aprecio o desprecio. Un "besito" no significa sólo un "beso pequeño", sino un "beso con cariño" o un "beso simpático" o un "beso con suavidad"... A mí me parece que el uso de sufijos aumentativos y diminutivos, incluso combinados, pero con moderación, añade una gran expresividad al idioma.


----------



## MSanchezC

No es broma ni tampoco ironía, pero como bien dijeron anteriormente (y muy bien explicado), en México es muy usado el diminutivo, al igual que el aumentativo (es una camionetotota!, para decir que es una camioneta muy muy grande). Pero para usarlos tiene que ser en un ambiente de mayor confianza, más coloquial y que sea informal. En definitivo, esto no aplica para formalidades.
Espero te ayude!


----------



## KumikoSan

Yo aprendi español en Mexico, desde un intercambio de universidad.
Tengo un poco viviendo aqui, entre mexico y estados unidos.
Yo tengo una duda, por que he escuchado que dicen azuquita, no se si en puerto rico o venezuela.
¿Alguien me dice  si es correcto como diminutivo o significa otra cosa?


----------



## lazarus1907

KumikoSan said:
			
		

> Yo aprend*í* español en Mexico, desde *en* un intercambio de *la* universidad.
> Tengo *Llevo* un poco viviendo aqu*í*, entre m*é*xico y *E*stados *U*nidos.
> *(*Yo*)* tengo una duda*: ¿*por qu*é* he escuchado que dicen azuquita*?*, no s*é* si en *P*uerto *R*rico o *en V*enezuela.
> ¿Alguien me dice  si es correcto como diminutivo o significa otra cosa?


Los diminutivos no tienen reglas estrictas. Este diminutivo se usa coloquialmente en varios países, como si en vez de decir "azuquitar", omitieran la "r" final. También lo oirás en el sur de España.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*KumikoSan*,
Como puedes ver, según la Real Academia de la Lengua, sí que existe este diminutivo. 



> *azuquita**.**1.* amb. dim. coloq. de *azúcar.* http://forum.wordreference.com/U. en Andalucía, Chile y República Dominicanahttp://forum.wordreference.com/._Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
También puedo decirte que esta palabra es muy usada como exclamación -¡¡*azuquita*!!- (no se dice, se grita) cuando alguien está cantando canciones de sabor local, para demostrar entusiasmo y adhesión con el/la que canta o baila... También se usa otras palabras como, por ejemplo, "¡¡*sabrosona*!!". En España (pero seguro que ya lo sabes), se usa mucho el "¡¡*ole*!!". 
Por lo demás, también existe la palabra "*azucarillo*" que no es más que un terrón de azucar.
Saludos

__ __ __ __


----------



## lazarus1907

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> También puedo decirte que esta palabra es muy usada como exclamación -¡¡*azuquita*!!- (no se dice, se grita) cuando alguien está cantando canciones de sabor local, para demostrar entusiasmo y adhesión con el/la que canta o baila...


Es verdad que se usa como exclamación mucho en América, pero en el sur España (que yo sepa) es un diminutivo de azúcar, y sólo se grita cuando necesitas más en el café y no te oyen.


----------



## Rayines

Acá sólo se usaría -y como diminutivo- al decirle a un niño chiquito: "¿Ponemos azuquítar?"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A propósito de Andalucía, también se usa allí, en circunstancias jocosas si no festivas, la exclamación "¡*azuquiqui*!" que, muy probablemente, proceda de _azúcar_ aunque la RAE no la registre.


----------



## ordequin

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Es verdad que se usa como exclamación mucho en América, pero en el sur España (que yo sepa) es un diminutivo de azúcar, y sólo se grita cuando necesitas más en el café y no te oyen.


Me parece recordar que hay un bailaor de flamenco, del sur de España, llamado Azuquita.


----------



## elcampet

Entre los cantantes cubanos es muy común decir *azuquita*, al referirse en las canciones a una chica guapa, en un tono cachondo. Saludos a todos.


----------



## solysombra

Perdón, pero si mal no me equivoco*, azuquítar no tiene sentido. (¿Cómo lo puedo decir sin pecar de engreída o sin ofender a nadie?)
Azuquita es diminutivo de azuca (en vez de azúcar)
y el diminutivo de azúcar sería azucarita.

_____
* Una mezcla entre "si mal no recuerdo" y "si no me equivoco". Entre mis amigos se la considera graciosa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Solysombra*: ¿no será "*azuquitar*" en vez de "*azuquítar*" (debo reconocer que es la primera vez que oígo esta palabra). _Azuquitar: v.i. ponerle ¡azuquita! a la vida_ (nota para los principiantes: no retener, esto es una fantasía veraniega  


> *solysombra dice:*
> ...si mal no me equivoco*
> * Una mezcla entre "si mal no recuerdo" y "si no me equivoco". Entre mis amigos se la considera graciosa.


 
Enorgullécete *soly*: a mí también me parece graciosa tu invención. Ya te la pediré prestado alguna vez  . Es lo que se podría llamar un recurso "salvacriterio".

Saludos (y perdón por las licencias)

Mi esposa, que es australiana y muy pragmática, dice que el diminutivo de azúcar es *sacarina*...


----------



## ordequin

Buenísima la chufla que os traeis, ¡se agradece!
Solysombra, mira el post nº3, de Víctor Pérez.


----------



## oriental

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Mi esposa, que es australiana y muy pragmática, dice que el diminutivo de azúcar es *sacarina*...


 
*VP* Nº 3, tiene el aroma exacto de la verdad..pueden ir a google... Celia Cruz..

Ordequin, sí hay un flamenco.

Pero, con el mayor de los respetos, a la Sra. de Victor hay que hacerle un monumento.
Como diría un amigo de por acá, después de eso, "Cerrá y vamos."
Brillante !


----------



## pickypuck

solysombra said:
			
		

> Perdón, pero si mal no me equivoco*, azuquítar no tiene sentido. (¿Cómo lo puedo decir sin pecar de engreída o sin ofender a nadie?)
> Azuquita es diminutivo de azuca (en vez de azúcar)
> y el diminutivo de azúcar sería azucarita.
> 
> _____
> * Una mezcla entre "si mal no recuerdo" y "si no me equivoco". Entre mis amigos se la considera graciosa.


 
En el DRAE:

*azuquítar**.**1.* amb. dim. coloq. de *azúcar.*

*azuquita**.**1.* amb. dim. coloq. de *azúcar.* U. en Andalucía, Chile y República Dominicana. (Este último artículo ha sido propuesto para ser suprimido  )


¡Olé!


----------



## solysombra

pickypuck said:
			
		

> En el DRAE:
> 
> *azuquítar**.**1.* amb. dim. coloq. de *azúcar.*
> 
> *Mil perdones, sobre todo a lazarus1907. Veo que azuquítar existe, aunque me cuesta aceptarlo. No se me ocurre ninguna otra palabra que forme así el diminutivo, guardando una letra para el final.*
> 
> *Pero nos divertimos un rato ¿no? De otra forma nunca nos hubiéramos enterado de que el verdadero diminutivo de azúcar es sacarina. Genial.*


----------



## solysombra

pickypuck said:
			
		

> En el DRAE:
> 
> *azuquita**.**1.* amb. dim. coloq. de *azúcar.* U. en Andalucía, Chile y República Dominicana. *(Este último artículo ha sido propuesto para ser suprimido  )*
> Sí, yo también lo vi. ¿Por qué suprimirlo? Una palabra tan dulce...


----------



## Jellby

solysombra said:
			
		

> *azuquita.1.* amb. dim. coloq. de azúcar. U. en Andalucía, Chile y República Dominicana. (Este último artículo ha sido propuesto para ser suprimido  )
> 
> Sí, yo también lo vi. ¿Por qué suprimirlo? Una palabra tan dulce...



Supongo que porque se entiende que se trata simplemente de la palaba "azuquítar", pronunciada con el acento que corresponda. Tampoco viene "asuca" en el DRAE, que es como se dice "azúcar" en muchos sitios 

Por cierto, que no se dice "azucarito", pero sí "azucarillo" (terrón de azúcar).


----------



## Majareta

Sinceramente,he sentido una gran satisfacción al saber que había alguien más en el foro que pide el café con un azucarillo,o "asucarillo" que es como se pide en Sevilla.Saludos


----------



## ordequin

Bienvenido al foro Majareta. En mi pueblo también lo pedimos con azucarillo.
Aunque el "zu" lo digamos, "zu" en lugar de "su". Ole tu arte!


----------



## elcampet

solysombra said:
			
		

> Perdón, pero si mal no me equivoco*, azuquítar no tiene sentido. (¿Cómo lo puedo decir sin pecar de engreída o sin ofender a nadie?)
> Azuquita es diminutivo de azuca (en vez de azúcar)
> y el diminutivo de azúcar sería azucarita.
> 
> _____
> * Una mezcla entre "si mal no recuerdo" y "si no me equivoco". Entre mis amigos se la considera graciosa.


 
Pues verás solysombra, que no me suena mal *azucarita* como diminutivo de azúcar. Podría ser, ¿no creen? _Saludita_


----------



## occam727

*Un poco fuera de tema, pero aún referente el diminutivo:*

En referencia a los nombres monosilabos como SOL, PAN, TREN; en México solemos agregar la letra "e" para derivar el diminutivo:

Sol*e*cito, pan*e*cito, tren*e*cito

Alguien me dice que esto es incorrecto.  ¿Alguien que pueda iluminar sobre esto?  Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Monosílabos y palabras con diptongo "ue" suelen hacer el diminutivo con "-ecito":

pueblo -> pueblecito
luz -> lucecita
sol -> solecito
solo -> solito


----------



## mariente

Jellby said:


> Monosílabos y palabras con diptongo "ue" suelen hacer el diminutivo con "-ecito":
> 
> pueblo -> pueblecito
> luz -> lucecita
> sol -> solecito
> solo -> solito


solecito?? no sera solcito?
ah y en argentina informo que en ve<z de pueblecito se dice pueblito, asi como viejito en vez de viejecito, o piecito en lugar de piececito


----------



## lazarus1907

mariente said:


> solecito?? no sera solcito?
> ah y en argentina informo que en ve<z de pueblecito se dice pueblito, asi como viejito en vez de viejecito, o piecito en lugar de piececito


No hay reglas fijas para la formación de diminutivos. En el sur de España, por ejemplo, se dice "solecito" y "solito".

A veces puedes añadir interfijos, como "-ec-" en "solecito", sobre todo para evitar coincidencias y cacofonías: "Solito" se puede confundir con el diminutivo de "solo". Tan poco decimos risa->risada, sino risotada.


----------



## mariente

aaahhhhhh, bueno, si a me dicen "solito" entiendo un tipo que esta solo.Para risa, decimos nostros risita. Risotada para nosotros es una carcajada.


----------



## minerva_82

Hola a todos,

Necesitaría saber s la palabra "hipopótamo" tiene algún diminutivo aceptado, como "hipo" o algo así. Gracias.


----------



## samarita

supongo que seguirá las reglas que siguen todas las palabras en español para construir los diminutivos.
No creo q sea hipo, ya que hipo tiene un significado concreto.
Yo diría que es algo así como hipopotamito, aunque suena chistoso


----------



## samarita

hasta donde yo sé el español no la tiene, y en la rae tampoco aparece nada parecido:
(Del lat. _hippopotămus,_ y este del gr. ἱπποπόταμος).*1.* m. Mamífero paquidermo, de piel gruesa, negruzca y casi desnuda, cuerpo voluminoso que mide cerca de tres metros de largo por dos de alto. Tiene la cabeza gorda, con orejas y ojos pequeños, boca muy grande, labios muy desarrollados, piernas muy cortas y cola delgada y de poca longitud. Vive en los grandes ríos de África, y suele salir del agua durante la noche para pastar en las orillas.


----------



## jirafita

Hola a todos

Yo soy colombiana.  En Colombia como regla general (lo digo por mi experiencia, no por mi conocimiento) usamos el diminutivo ico(a) y sólo en algunos casos muy particulares el dimunituvo ito(a).

Preguntica - Chiquitico - Pelotica

Arbolito - Osito - Casita - Mesita

Hace más de un año estoy viviendo en Argentina, y para los argentinos es muy gracioso escuhar el uso del dimunitivo con ico(a).  En los ejemplos anteriores, ellos dirían preguntita, chiquitita, pelotita.

Ustedes saben si hay una regla "correcta" para añadir diminutivos?
Qué les dice su experiencia en sus respectivos países?

Gracias


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Llevaba yo varios días pensando en la forma en que se construirían los diminutivos en los distintos lugares del mundo castellanoparlante y fíjate por donde creo que este hilo me va a despejar muchas dudas.

Por mi parte te digo que por estos rumbos, según la zona, escucharás diminutivos en: -ito / -ico / -ino / -iño y no sé si se me escapa alguno.
Me suena que -ino corresponde a la zona asturiana (no sé si cántabra también), -iño a la gallega e -ico a la aragonesa. Temo equivocarme pero creo que -ito / -ita lo usamos el resto.

Por favor, agradezco que si alguien puede ser más preciso o he metido la pata con la delimitación me lo hagáis saber.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Según las regiones los diminutivos se hacen de diferentes maneras. En España, por ejemplo:

-iño, -iña, en Galicia

-ín, -ina, en Asturias

-uco, -uca, en Santander

-ico, ica, en Aragón

-eta, en Levante (no sé cómo es el masculino)

y de otras formas que ahora no se me ocurren en otros sitios.

También es habitual la terminación en -illo o -illa, pero no sé si se da en una zona concreta más que en otras.

Yo creo que están bien todas, cada una da su matiz.


----------



## lamartus

Surinam del Nord said:


> -uco, -uca, en Santander
> 
> -eta, en Levante (no sé cómo es el masculino)



¡Claro! No sé cómo pude olvidarlas. Gracias por refrescarme la memoria.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

lamartus said:


> ¡Claro! No sé cómo pude olvidarlas. Gracias por refrescarme la memoria.


 

Con mucho gusto. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Acá construimos los diminutivos de la misma manera en que lo hacen en la Argentina; La inmensa mayoría terminan en "ito".


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Ayutuxte said:


> Acá construimos los diminutivos de la misma manera en que lo hacen en la Argentina; La inmensa mayoría terminan en "ito".


 
Por cierto, me suena que en América, aun cuando el sufijo sea el mismo que en España, el diminutivo se suele hacer de forma diferente que en España. Por ejemplo, de _pie_, _piececito _en España y _piecito _en América. ¿Me equivoco? ¿Se da en todos los países?


----------



## chics

Hola.

En España en general lo habitual es usar* -ito/a*, aunque todos son correctos. Los sufijos *-ico/-ica* los asociamos aquí con Aragón (aunque además también usan *-ito/-ita*), de hecho no es nada original llamar _mañicos_ -por ejemplo- a los maños (de Zaragoza, Aragón) en sentido cariñoso.

En Cataluña se usa *-ito/-ita*, y a veces* -ín/-ina* (que es más cariñoso, lo usan más niños y mujeres) o *-ilo/illa*. El masculino de *-eta* es *-ete*, yo también he visto en libros que es lo usado aquí, pero se equivocan. 

Tengo la sensación de que *-illo/-illa* se dice en el sur con más frecuencia que en el norte, frente a *-ito/-ita*.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

chics said:


> El masculino de *-eta* es *-ete*, yo también he visto en libros que es lo usado aquí, pero se equivocan.


 

Sí, yo se lo he oído a valencianos, pero no sabía si en Cataluña también lo decíais.


----------



## bb008

Surinam del Nord said:


> Por cierto, me suena que en América, aun cuando el sufijo sea el mismo que en España, el diminutivo se suele hacer de forma diferente que en España. Por ejemplo, de _pie_, _piececito _en España y _piecito _en América. ¿Me equivoco? ¿Se da en todos los países?


 

Hola

En Venezuela también usamos muchos los diminutivos y puede usarse de las dos formas: piececito o piecito. 

Incluso alguien me pregunto en el foro sobre los verbos, creo que eran los verbos, no recuerdo, no estoy segura, específicamente en Venezuela como corriendito, jugandito, comiendito, etc. aunque estes pegando una carrera, atragantándote de comida o jugando hace horas.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Surinam del Nord said:


> Por cierto, me suena que en América, aun cuando el sufijo sea el mismo que en España, el diminutivo se suele hacer de forma diferente que en España. Por ejemplo, de _pie_, _piececito _en España y _piecito _en América. ¿Me equivoco? ¿Se da en todos los países?


 
Exactamente, al menos en *El Salvador* y para la mayor parte de diminutivos, salvo algunas excepciones. Otros ejemplos: tren - trencito, pan - pancito, nuevo -nuevito, flor-florcita, etc.


----------



## jirafita

Wow! Ustedes son incríbles!

Gracias por todas las respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también se usa por abrumadora mayoría el ito/ita. Por lo menos en mi tierra diríamos panecito, nuevecito y florecita.

El illo/illa es más bien despectivo, y el in/ina cariñoso.


----------



## L4ut4r0

jirafita said:


> Yo soy colombiana.  En Colombia como regla general (lo digo por mi experiencia, no por mi conocimiento) usamos el diminutivo ico(a) y sólo en algunos casos muy particulares el dimunituvo ito(a).
> 
> Preguntica - Chiquitico - Pelotica
> 
> Arbolito - Osito - Casita - Mesita
> 
> Hace más de un año estoy viviendo en Argentina, y para los argentinos es muy gracioso escuhar el uso del dimunitivo con ico(a).  En los ejemplos anteriores, ellos dirían preguntita, chiquitita, pelotita.
> 
> Ustedes saben si hay una regla "correcta" para añadir diminutivos?



Yo por lecturas, aunque no por experiencia, sé que la manera "correcta" (qué palabra) de usar diminutivos en Colombia es "-ito/-ita" para la mayoría de las palabras e "-ico/-ica" para las palabras que terminan con "t" + vocal. Pregun*t*a/preguntica, O*s*o/osito.

Como dice el DRAE

En Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba y Venezuela, solo se une a radicales que terminan en _-t_. _Gatico, patica._


----------



## Aviador

Y añado a lo que dice L4ut4r0 que en Chile las terminaciones para el diminutivo son _-ito_ e -_ita_ casi siempre (_-ico_ definitivamente no se usa).

También son frecuentes formas como las siguientes:

pie –> _piececito_ y, menos frecuentemente, _piecito_
mano –> _manito_, nunca _manita
_Marta _–> Martuca
_flaco_ –> flacucho
_
además de las terminaciones -illo, -ete, -ino, etc.
Saludos


----------



## Limeño

Aparte de los valencianos una vez tambien escuché ese "ico" en un murciano, la extensión de este diminutivo en el estado español debe ser considerable, mucho más de lo que pensaba, (pensaba que todos los españoles decían -ito como nosotros los peruanos y que el -ico era de países que tenían salida al mar caribe).


----------



## beatrizg

Hola jirafita y demás foreros.

En Colombia, con los diminutivos, sucede algo muy particular. 
Usamos -ico -ica cuando la sílaba anterior tiene ya una "t" (pelota - pelotica; puerta -puertica; plata - platica). 
En el resto de los casos usamos  -ito -ita (laguito, perrito, librito, etc.)




jirafita said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Yo soy colombiana.  En Colombia como regla general (lo digo por mi experiencia, no por mi conocimiento) usamos el diminutivo ico(a) y sólo en algunos casos muy particulares el dimunituvo ito(a).
> 
> Preguntica - Chiquitico - Pelotica
> 
> Arbolito - Osito - Casita - Mesita
> 
> Hace más de un año estoy viviendo en Argentina, y para los argentinos es muy gracioso escuhar el uso del dimunitivo con ico(a).  En los ejemplos anteriores, ellos dirían preguntita, chiquitita, pelotita.
> 
> Ustedes saben si hay una regla "correcta" para añadir diminutivos?
> Qué les dice su experiencia en sus respectivos países?
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

Quiero saber qué es lo correcto, o si ambas formas están aceptadas. Un profesor me discutió y discutió que la única forma aceptada es 'florecita'... pero ya nadie usa esa palabra y lo que siempre he escuchado es 'florcita'. ¡Por favor, ayúdenme!

Saludos,

Vanessa


----------



## Metztli

Hola Vanest!

La forma correcta es *Florecita*. 

Nunca he oido florcita, eh? 

Saludos!


----------



## Namarne

Comparto la opinión anterior.


----------



## Vanest

Bueno, muchas gracias... ¿en serio nunca han oído 'florcita'?


----------



## Metztli

No, de verdad que nunca lo había oído así... tú sí? Tal vez es regional, ya ves que cambia mucho de un país a otro.


----------



## Namarne

No, yo no, de verdad, siempre _florecita _o _florecilla_.


----------



## Vanest

Jmmm... debe ser un regionalismo, entonces. Aquí casi todo el mundo dice 'florcita'. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Fernita

Vanest said:


> Bueno, muchas gracias... ¿en serio nunca han oído 'florcita'?


 

Hola Vanest. Yo, en Argentina, no diría florecita, me da mucha risa aunque sea correcta.
Dije siempre* una florcita  y siempre así lo he oído.*

¿No entiendo por qué al diminutivo de *flor *le agregan una *e?*

Será que depende de los diferentes países. ¿No?
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Fernita said:


> Hola Vanest. Yo, en Argentina, no diría florecita, me da mucha risa aunque sea correcta.
> Dije siempre* una florcita  y siempre así lo he oído.*
> 
> ¿No entiendo por qué al diminutivo de *flor *le agregan una *e?*
> 
> Será que depende de los diferentes países. ¿No?
> Saludos.


Caramba, qué curioso. Pues está claro que la cosa varía según los países. Pero tienes razón, ahora que lo dices, el diminutivo de *amor*, por ejemplo, es *amorcito*, y no *amorecito*.


----------



## Fernita

Namarne said:


> Caramba, qué curioso. Pues está claro que la cosa varía según los países. Pero tienes razón, ahora que lo dices, el diminutivo de *amor*, por ejemplo, es *amorcito*, y no *amorecito*.


 
¿Has visto? Qué cosa rara.

Entonces también diría: ¡Qué *calorecito* que hace hoy, mi amorecito? 

Ahora hablando en serio, creo que es una cuestión que depende de cada país.
En Argentina es y será *florcita.*


----------



## Metztli

Fernita said:


> Ahora hablando en serio, creo que no es cuestión de países sino de continentes.
> En Europa (España) es *florecita *y en América *florcita.*


 
No, porque en México decimos *florecita*.

Pero sí es raro, porque como dicen ustedes... amor es amorcito, calor es calorcito y por mas que pienso no encuentro otra donde agreguemos la "e"... será que es el único caso?

Habrá alguna regla o será sólo cuestión de costumbre?


----------



## Vanest

Fernita said:


> ¿No entiendo por qué al diminutivo de *flor *le agregan una *e?*



Hola Fernita:

Gracias por tu respuesta... ya me estaba sintiendo como un 'bicho raro'  Acerca de por qué la 'e' esa es la cuestión, justamente. Tengo un diccionario viejísimo que da la siguiente regla: "Los monosílabas terminados en consonante o en la semivocal 'y' suelen formar diminutivos con  el agregado 'ecito' o 'ecillo'. Por ejemplo: panecillo (de pan), reyecito (de rey) y florectia (de flor).  Se exceptúan nombre propios. Además, el uso culto de algunos países hispanoamericanos ademite formas como pancito o florcita". (Diccionario Kapelusz de la lengua española, 1979)

Entonces... quería saber si había una regla más actualizada o si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un artículo de la RAE acerca de los diminutivos. ¡Quiero poder decir, a ciencia cierta, que SÍ se acepta 'florcita'!


----------



## HUMBERT0

Para mi es florecita, para una pequeña flor.
Pero si he escuchado florcita, como diminutivo del nombre Flor.

Viste a Florcita cómo venia...


----------



## Namarne

Nunca hubiera dicho que daba tanto de sí este tema.  
Pero Vanest, esa regla que tú encontraste lo explica todo muy bien, ¿no? Incluso la excepción de los nombres propios que comenta Humberto y el uso culto en algunos paises hispanoamericanos.


----------



## Fernita

Vanest said:


> Hola Fernita:
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta... ya me estaba sintiendo como un 'bicho raro'  Acerca de por qué la 'e' esa es la cuestión, justamente. Tengo un diccionario viejísimo que da la siguiente regla: "Los monosílabas terminados en consonante o en la semivocal 'y' suelen formar diminutivos con el agregado 'ecito' o 'ecillo'. Por ejemplo: panecillo (de pan), reyecito (de rey) y florectia (de flor). Se exceptúan nombre propios. Además, el uso culto de algunos países hispanoamericanos ademite formas como pancito o florcita". (Diccionario Kapelusz de la lengua española, 1979)
> 
> Entonces... quería saber si había una regla más actualizada o si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un artículo de la RAE acerca de los diminutivos. ¡Quiero poder decir, a ciencia cierta, que SÍ se acepta 'florcita'!


 
De nada, Vanest. Tampoco diría panecillo sino pancito. Y fíjate en lo que has encontrado:" Además, el* uso culto* de algunos países hispanoamericanos admite formas como pancito o florcita". 
Claro está que soy argentina y no hablamos español puro.
Me da mucha risa eso de tu diccionario Kapelusz, hacía años que nadie lo nombraba. Creo que lo teníamos en casa cuando éramos "pequeñecillos".
Saludos a todos y es cierto que este hilo parecía ser muy sencillo. Resultó ser más largo que otros.


----------



## bb008

Esto depende de la palabra panecito es el correcto y no panito, mientras que calorcito es el correcto y no calorecito. Es amorcito y no amorecito a menos que sea el diminutivo de "Amore". A mí me parece que en el caso de flor pudiese ser válido decir florcita o florecita, cual es el diminutivo de Rosa no es caso rosita...

¿"Solito" sería el diminutivo de cuál Sol o Sólo?...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pienso que eso de los diminutivos es un asunto propio de cada país. No creo que haya una forma "correcta" uniforme de decirlo. En nuestro caso, decimos "florcita", "pancito", "radito", "nuevito", etc.


----------



## zuzkita

Aquí en España es "florecita", pero el diminutivo de "coliflor" aunque creo que jamás lo he usado, sería "coliflorcita" 
Dolor= dolorcito
Color= colorcito
Olor= olorcito
tambor=tamborcito

Pero flor...florecita... ¡Qué cosa!! Pero al igual que esto, de pez= pececito y de hueso= huesecito

Y ya puestos, hay siempre diminutivos raros:

¿Cuál sería el diminutivo de *café*? ¿Y el de *sofá*?

Así de diverso es el español en cada zona hispanoparlante.

Muchos saludos amorcitos


----------



## Kangy

solito > solo
solcito > sol
cafecito > café
sofacito > sofá (aunque nunca haya dicho esta palabra )


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El diminutivo de sol para mí sería solecito. ¿Y qué me dicen de pie? ¿Piecito, piececito, piecillo o piececillo? Yo uso piecito y si es peyorativo piecillo.

Volviendo al hilo, para mí es florecita.

Según el DRAE:
*-ito**3**, ta**.*
(Del lat. vulg. _*-īttus_).

*1. *suf. Tiene valor diminutivo o afectivo. _Ramita, hermanito, pequeñito, callandito, prontito._ En ciertos casos toma las formas *-ecito, -ececito, -cito.* _Solecito, piececito, corazoncito, mujercita._

*-illo**, lla**.*


*1. *suf. Tiene valor diminutivo o afectivo. _Arbolillo, librillo, guapillo, mentirosilla._ Aunque no todos los sustantivos formados con este sufijo tienen auténtico valor diminutivo, suelen aproximarse a él: p. ej., _organillo_ con relación a _órgano; molinillo_ con relación a _molino; camilla_ con relación a _cama_, etc. A veces, toma las formas *-ecillo, -ececillo, -cillo.* _Panecillo, piececillo, amorcillo._


Total, no lo saca a uno de dudas.


----------



## sam46h

hola... yo soy argentina y vivo en españa, y se con seguridad que se dice de las dos formas,  mayormente en america se dice florcita, (aunque es cierto que hay excpeciones), y en españa se dice florecita o florecilla en su defecto...


----------



## sarm

Kangy said:


> solito > solo
> solcito > sol
> cafecito > café
> sofacito > sofá (aunque nunca haya dicho esta palabra )



Añado:
Solito > solo
Solecito > Sol
Cafetito, cafelito, Cafecito < Café
Esta mierda de sofá > sofá (un sofá JAMÁS debe ser pequeño)


----------



## bb008

Vieron que el ejercicio dio resultado, eso depende de la palabra y como lo dicen en cada país, pero hay varias maneras, para mí todas son correctas.

Mi opinión: 

Solito = Sólo
Solecito, Solcito = Sol

*Florcita*, *Florecita *o *Florecilla *con tal que sea _pequeñita_.


----------



## Kangy

sarm said:


> Añado:
> Solito > solo
> Solecito > Sol
> Cafetito, cafelito, Cafecito < Café
> Esta mierda de sofá > sofá (un sofá JAMÁS debe ser pequeño)



Jajaja, buenísimo!


----------



## mirx

En México.

Sofá= no sé como se dice, yo diría sofacito.
Sol= Solecito
Solo= solito.
Flor = Florecita.
Café= Cafecito.


----------



## Cristina.

El sufijo *-ito* y sus equivalentes suelen ir precedidos de /z/ -grafía c o z-, es decir, toman las formas -cito, -cilio, etc., cuando se aplican a palabras agudas de dos o más sílabas terminadas en* n* o* r* : mujercita, Fermincico, ladronzuelo; o a palabras llanas terminadas en *n*: jovencito, virgencita; o en vocal: jefecillo, cochecito, avecilla.
*Las formas -cito, etc., suelen incrementarse en -ecito, etc.* *cuando el sufijo se agrega a un nombre monosílabo terminado en consonante*: trenecito, lucecita, pececito, solecito, florecita; o a un bisílabo cuya primera sílaba contiene el diptongo *ei, ie o ue*: reinecita, hierbecita, puertecita, puentecillo, portezuela; o a un bisílabo cuya segunda sílaba contiene el diptongo ia, io o ua: geniecillo, lengüecita.
Las formas *-cito*, etc. suelen incrementarse en *-cecito* cuando se agregan a nombres monosílabos acabados en vocal: piececito. 

El empleo de todas estas variantes no está sometido a normas rígidas. Las excepciones a estas tendencias son muy numerosas, y en ellas intervienen en gran medida los hábitos regionales. _(Diccionario de Dudas y Dificultades de la Lengua Española)_


----------



## L4ut4r0

En Chile florcita, trencito, pancito, huesito, piecito/piececito (en realidad decimos patita ).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá una manita es una mano pequeña (o una hermanita, pero esa, es otra historia).

Valle - vallecito
Sofá - sofacito (digamos que es un sofá de una casa de muñecas).
Tele - telecita (de TV)
Tela - telita
Pila - pilita


----------



## GURB

Hola Fernita
Incluso los argentinos usan "florecita". Mira la letra de "la peregrinación" de la famosa Misa Criolla  y verás que dice "florecita del campo".


----------



## Kangy

En realidad ese uso es más que nada poético.
Es difícil que alguien diga "florecita" en el lenguaje cotidiano.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Kangy said:


> En realidad ese uso es más que nada poético.
> Es difícil que alguien diga "florecita" en el lenguaje cotidiano.



Tienes razón. La propia Mercedes Sosa dice cuatro versos más adelante "¿donde naces, florcita". Muchas veces la métrica obliga a alargar las palabras.


----------



## papa majada

Hola foreros:
Me interesa saber cómo usa la gente de los diferentes paises hispanohablantes el diminutivo.. ¿en qué situaciones y con qué terminaciones, "ito", "ico", "illo"?
un saludo!


----------



## lazarus1907

Es un tema demasiado amplio. Hay más terminaciones de las que has mencionado, y algunas se usan de distintas maneras según la región, el hablante, y la palabra en sí. Sería mejor que preguntaras por una palabra en particular.


----------



## Rayines

En términos generales, en Argentina se usa prácticamente sólo la terminación ito/ita para los diminutivos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México el diminutivo por excelencia es, al igual que en Argentina, ita/ita. Illo/illa y ete/eta son más bien despectivos (aunque depende mucho del contexto). Ico/ica no se usa (por lo menos donde vivo).


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Buen día!
Estaba revisando el foro inglés-español y encontré este comentario en una discusión sobre la palabra "ratico":

El diminutivo -ico es un terminación común en muchos *dialectos de latinoamérica y españa*

Este es el original:

The _-ico_ diminutive ending is common *in several Latin American and Spain dialects.*

Mi pregunta es: ¿En verdad es el uso del -ico una forma dialectal? Yo siempre pense que este diminutivo hacia parte de lo que consideramos la lengua española estándard. 

Según lo que dice la RAE los dialectos son: ling. Estructuras lingüísticas, simultáneas a otras, que no alcanzan la categoría de lengua.

Espero me puedan aclarar esta duda. Me disculpo de antemano si la pregunta les parece un poco tonta. 

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## RSalaya

No, no lo creo. Es perfectamente español, aunque es cierto que su uso es generalizado en algunas zonas de España, y no en otras, pero no creo que sea razón para considerarlo un uso dialectal. Cualquier español (y supongo que cualquier hispanohablante) comprende su significado, y puede darse el caso de que lo utilice.


----------



## Camilo1964

Como a mi no me funciona el vínculo que nos diste, Toño, dejo este otro a ver que tal: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=708047

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## jazyk

Si dialectal es referente a dialecto y si consideramos la segunda definición del DRAE de dialecto, la respuesta es sí, es dialectal.


----------



## cmnavedo

Hola, buenos días!,


Tengo una duda existencial, ¿cómo se debe escribir el diminutivo de la palabra genio?Geniecito (me inclino por ésta, pero no estoy seguro).​
Geniesito​Agradezco su ayuda de antemano. Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Kangy

La primera


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Sip! geniecito, geniecillo.  Aunque para mi enoooorme sorpresa, no lo encontré en diccionarios en línea, y no tengo uno impreso a la mano. 
Para evitarte errores, puedes escribir "pequeño genio".

Saludos


----------



## cmnavedo

Bueno, "pequeño genio" sería correcto pero... no puse contexto. 

En realidad lo que pretendo decir es que "alguien tiene un genio bárbaro"... "un genio de aquéllos"...  otra forma de decirlo es precisamente: "geniecito", pero no sabía como escribirlo.

Muchas gracias por su aporte! 

Saludos!


----------



## Xiroi

Es con c, no con s. Como cochecito, no cochesito. En los diccionarios no suelen venir los diminutivos, por eso es lógico que no venga.


----------



## cmnavedo

Muchas gracias


----------



## skarphéðinn

sí hay reglas específicas que tienen que ver con la alternancia morfo-fonológica del diminutivo (por ejemplo es fundamental la diferencia entre monosílabos y palabras de más de una sílaba, como ya se indicó). Sin añadir demasiado a lo que ya se dijo, no encuentro nada distinto a la concisa explicación del Kapelusz, aun en las publicaciones recientes (sólo porque es del 1979 no necesariamente se tiene que descartar, la tierra sigue siendo redonda y la aceleración de gravedad igual aun 400 años después de Galileo y Newton...). 

Lo que quería añadir es que el uso de florcita y pancito puede relacionarse con las famosas vocales caedizas del español de México y Ecuador, por ejemplo, de hecho en México, aunque no se acepte en la lengua culta, mucha gente dice _caf'cito_ por _cafecito_... 

Curioso que no se use _flor'cita_, lo que indicaría efectivamente una distinción dialectal aun dentro de las áreas con vocales débiles, cuales Méx y Ec, pero allí nos metemos en cuestiones de reglas fonológicas, que quizás no sean de interés para estos foreros.

saludos,
skph


----------



## mirx

skarphéðinn said:


> sí hay reglas específicas que tienen que ver con la alternancia morfo-fonológica del diminutivo (por ejemplo es fundamental la diferencia entre monosílabos y palabras de más de una sílaba, como ya se indicó). Sin añadir demasiado a lo que ya se dijo, no encuentro nada distinto a la concisa explicación del Kapelusz, aun en las publicaciones recientes (sólo porque es del 1979 no necesariamente se tiene que descartar, la tierra sigue siendo redonda y la aceleración de gravedad igual aun 400 años después de Galileo y Newton...).
> 
> Lo que quería añadir es que el uso de florcita y pancito puede relacionarse con las famosas vocales caedizas del español de México y Ecuador, por ejemplo, de hecho en México, aunque no se acepte en la lengua culta, mucha gente dice _caf'cito_ por _cafecito_...
> 
> Curioso que no se use _flor'cita_, lo que indicaría efectivamente una distinción dialectal aun dentro de las áreas con vocales débiles, cuales Méx y Ec, pero allí nos metemos en cuestiones de reglas fonológicas, que quizás no sean de interés para estos foreros.
> 
> saludos,
> skph


 
Lo que mencionas no se aplica en México, no sólo en florecita sino en todos los diminutivos. Lee los posts anteriores y te darás cuenta. En este caso particular en México no tenemos "vocales caedizas."

Saludos.


----------



## skarphéðinn

mirx said:


> Lo que mencionas no se aplica en México, no sólo en florecita sino en todos los diminutivos. Lee los posts anteriores y te darás cuenta. En este caso particular en México no tenemos "vocales caedizas."
> 
> Saludos.



Perdóname, no es cierto que no 'se aplique' en ningún diminutivo en México, si quieres te doy una bibliografía de dos páginas de artículos de fonología del español mexicano... por eso escribí que es curioso, que a pesar de que haya vocales caedizas en otras palabras como cafecito, pececito etc. (y si las hay, por lo menos en el centro de la República) no se oiga en *florecita* - de ahí mi observación que a pesar de los fenómenos que acomunan la pron. ecuatoriana y la mexicana del altiplano central, haya de todos modos distinciones dialectales a nivel de elementos léxicos individuales.

atte.
skph


----------



## mirx

skarphéðinn said:


> Perdóname, no es cierto que no 'se aplique' en ningún diminutivo en México, si quieres te doy una bibliografía de dos páginas de artículos de fonología del español mexicano... por eso escribí que es curioso, que a pesar de que haya vocales caedizas en otras palabras como cafecito, pececito etc. (y si las hay, por lo menos en el centro de la República) no se oiga en *florecita* - de ahí mi observación que a pesar de los fenómenos que acomunan la pron. ecuatoriana y la mexicana del altiplano central, haya de todos modos distinciones dialectales a nivel de elementos léxicos individuales.
> 
> atte.
> skph


 
Cafecito nunca lo he oído personalmente pero lo imagino de un tipo que normalmente girta "eseeee" y dice "ps horaaaa". 

Tampoco lo de pececito es la norma en el español estandar mexicano, si dejo caer la vocal sería "pecito" que a oídos hispanoamericanos suena a diminutivo de peso y no de pez.

Cafecito y pececito son lo más común y más normal en el español mexicano, y no digo en el culto, sino en que hablamos la mayoría de la población.

Sería muy interesante que me pasaras esas dos páginas que mencionas.

Saludos.


----------



## horusankh

Hola Skarphéðinn:

Creo que a lo que se refiere Mirx es que, aunque al hablar lo digan así (tú mismo hablas de "fonología"), no consideran que esos diminutivos no tengan esa "e", es decir, piensan en "cafecito", pero al hablar, y sólo al hablar la dejan de pronunciar. Por ejemplo, yo, cuando hablo rápido digo cosas como: "_Ntons_ qué? ¿ya nos vamos?" pero sé perfectamente que la palabra es "entonces". Ejemplos así hay en todos lados, no creo que haya muchos argentinos que escribirían "¿Y _voj_ qué _queréj_ que te diga?", o españoles que escribirían "yo _biacomprá_ una casa". Los unos, a la hora de escribir, escribirían "Y vos qué querés que te diga?" y los otros "Yo voy a comprar una casa". 

Saludos.


----------



## skarphéðinn

mirx said:


> Cafecito nunca lo he oído personalmente pero lo imagino de un tipo que normalmente girta "eseeee" y dice "ps horaaaa".
> 
> Tampoco lo de pececito es la norma en el español estandar mexicano, si dejo caer la vocal sería "pecito" que a oídos hispanoamericanos suena a diminutivo de peso y no de pez.
> 
> Cafecito y pececito son lo más común y más normal en el español mexicano, y no digo en el culto, sino en que hablamos la mayoría de la población.
> 
> Sería muy interesante que me pasaras esas dos páginas que mencionas.
> 
> Saludos.



por qué, los que dicen 'ps horaaaa' no son hablantes de una variedad de español mexicano? Por eso subrayé que no necesariamente se trataba de hablantes de la variedad culta, sin embargo también los de Tepito (sin ofensa a los de los barrios menos ricos del DF) son mexicanos, si quieres buscarles tres pies al gato, y para los (socio)lingüistas son tan dignos de estudio como los profesores del Colmex.

Sólo quería hacerte notar que la situación es más compleja de lo que sugieres.

Ahí te van unas referencias sin perder más tiempo, pero hay más, si me imaginaras que de veras te interesan y no porque piensas que no sé de lo que estoy hablando, con mucho gusto te las mando.

skph

1) Alonso, Amado. 1930. “Problemas de dialectología americana” BDH, Vol. 4. Buenos Aires: Instituto de Filología. 317-469.
2) Boyd Bowman, Peter. 1952. “La pérdida de las vocales átonas en la altiplanicie mexicana”, NRFH, VI. 138-140.
3) Canellada de Zamora, María Josefa y Alonso Zamora Vicente. 1960. ”Vocales caducas en el español mexicano”, NRFH, XIV. 222-241.
4) Lipski, John. 1990. “Aspects of Ecuadorian Vowel Reduction”, Hispanic Linguistics 4:1-19.
5) Lipski, John. 1994. Latin American Spanish. London: Longman.
6) Lope Blanch, Juan M. 1963-4. “En torno a las vocales caedizas del español mexicano”, NRFH, XVII. 1-19.
7) Marden, Charles. 1938. “La fonología del español en la Ciudad de México”, Biblioteca de Dialectología Hispanoamericana, Vol. 4. Buenos Aires: Instituto de Filología. 87-187.
8) Matluck, Joseph. 1952. “La pronunciación del español en el Valle de México”, NRFH, VI. 109-120.
9) Moreno de Alba, José G. 1994. “El español mexicano: isoglosas léxicas frente a isoglosas fonéticas”. TH. XLIX, 1994.
10) Navarro, Tomás. 1946. Estudios de fonología española. Syracuse, N.Y.: Syracuse 	University Press.
11) Perissinotto, Giorgio. 1975. Fonología del español hablado en la Ciudad de México. 	México: El Colegio de México.


----------



## mirx

skarphéðinn said:


> por qué, los que dicen 'ps horaaaa' no son hablantes de una variedad de español mexicano? Por eso subrayé que no necesariamente se trataba de hablantes de la variedad culta, sin embargo también los de Tepito (sin ofensa a los de los barrios menos ricos del DF) son mexicanos, si quieres buscarles tres pies al gato, y para los (socio)lingüistas son tan dignos de estudio como los profesores del Colmex.
> 
> Sólo quería hacerte notar que la situación es más compleja de lo que sugieres.
> 
> Ahí te van unas referencias sin perder más tiempo, pero hay más, si me imaginaras que de veras te interesan y no porque piensas que no sé de lo que estoy hablando, con mucho gusto te las mando.
> 
> skph
> 
> 1) Alonso, Amado. 1930. “Problemas de dialectología americana” BDH, Vol. 4. Buenos Aires: Instituto de Filología. 317-469.
> 2) Boyd Bowman, Peter. 1952. “La pérdida de las vocales átonas en la altiplanicie mexicana”, NRFH, VI. 138-140.
> 3) Canellada de Zamora, María Josefa y Alonso Zamora Vicente. 1960. ”Vocales caducas en el español mexicano”, NRFH, XIV. 222-241.
> 4) Lipski, John. 1990. “Aspects of Ecuadorian Vowel Reduction”, Hispanic Linguistics 4:1-19.
> 5) Lipski, John. 1994. Latin American Spanish. London: Longman.
> 6) Lope Blanch, Juan M. 1963-4. “En torno a las vocales caedizas del español mexicano”, NRFH, XVII. 1-19.
> 7) Marden, Charles. 1938. “La fonología del español en la Ciudad de México”, Biblioteca de Dialectología Hispanoamericana, Vol. 4. Buenos Aires: Instituto de Filología. 87-187.
> 8) Matluck, Joseph. 1952. “La pronunciación del español en el Valle de México”, NRFH, VI. 109-120.
> 9) Moreno de Alba, José G. 1994. “El español mexicano: isoglosas léxicas frente a isoglosas fonéticas”. TH. XLIX, 1994.
> 10) Navarro, Tomás. 1946. Estudios de fonología española. Syracuse, N.Y.: Syracuse     University Press.
> 11) Perissinotto, Giorgio. 1975. Fonología del español hablado en la Ciudad de México.     México: El Colegio de México.


 
Te repito, que *no* es el español general (y no hablo de "culto") de México, por supuesto que siempre habrá personas que hablen de una u otra manera y eso es muy válido. Sólo que, como en este caso, son los más pocos dentro de las minorías y no se puede generalizar a toda una nación por la forma en que estos hablan.

Mi comentario incial surgió porque mencionaste que este tipo de diminutivos era común en México, y que te resultaba extraño que florecita no siguiera este mismo patrón. Sólo quise indicar que es exáctamente al revés, la mayoría de los diminutivos tienen la misma estructura de "florecita" y son raros los que dejan caer las vocales. 

Cafecito (y no cafcito, a menos que el hablante también diga ..ps chaleee)
Pececito (y no pecito)
Padresito (y no padrito)
Solecito (y no solsito o solito)
Macetita (y no macita, esto ya es otra cosa)
Y así sigue la lista.

Obviamente debe haber excepciones pero ahora no recuerdo ninguna.

Saludos.


----------



## Vanest

Cristina. said:


> El sufijo *-ito* y sus equivalentes suelen ir precedidos de /z/ -grafía c o z-, es decir, toman las formas -cito, -cilio, etc., cuando se aplican a palabras agudas de dos o más sílabas terminadas en* n* o* r* : mujercita, Fermincico, ladronzuelo; o a palabras llanas terminadas en *n*: jovencito, virgencita; o en vocal: jefecillo, cochecito, avecilla.
> *Las formas -cito, etc., suelen incrementarse en -ecito, etc.* *cuando el sufijo se agrega a un nombre monosílabo terminado en consonante*: trenecito, lucecita, pececito, solecito, florecita; o a un bisílabo cuya primera sílaba contiene el diptongo *ei, ie o ue*: reinecita, hierbecita, puertecita, puentecillo, portezuela; o a un bisílabo cuya segunda sílaba contiene el diptongo ia, io o ua: geniecillo, lengüecita.
> Las formas *-cito*, etc. suelen incrementarse en *-cecito* cuando se agregan a nombres monosílabos acabados en vocal: piececito.
> 
> El empleo de todas estas variantes no está sometido a normas rígidas. Las excepciones a estas tendencias son muy numerosas, y en ellas intervienen en gran medida los hábitos regionales. _(Diccionario de Dudas y Dificultades de la Lengua Española)_



Muchas gracias por pasarme el dato de este artículo. ¡Busqué y busqué y no lo encontré!


----------



## Prog Lady

Fernita said:


> Hola Vanest. Yo, en Argentina, no diría florecita, me da mucha risa aunque sea correcta.
> Dije siempre* una florcita  y siempre así lo he oído.*
> 
> ¿No entiendo por qué al diminutivo de *flor *le agregan una *e?*
> 
> Será que depende de los diferentes países. ¿No?
> Saludos.



Totalmente de acuerdo; jamás oí a nadie decir "florecita" en Argentina. 
También me sumo a que nunca usamos la "e" para diminutivos en nuestra  variedad de español (decimo "solcito", "pancito", etc.).


----------



## Cristina.

Vanest said:


> Muchas gracias por pasarme el dato de este artículo. ¡Busqué y busqué y no lo encontré!


 
De nada, para eso estamos. Por cierto, hay una errata: 


> es decir, toman las formas -cito, -cil*l*o, etc.


----------



## Juan Alek

HUMBERT0 said:


> Para mi es florecita, para una pequeña flor.
> Pero si he escuchado florcita, como diminutivo del nombre Flor.
> 
> Viste a Florcita cómo venia...


 

Creo que aquí se usa como dice Humberto, usamos ambos, "*florecita*" para las flores y "*Florcita*" para alguien que se llama Flor.


----------



## natta

Hola a todos, creo que florecita es una excepción entre tantas. Nada más. Por lo que a mi respecta, nunca he oído en España "florcita", solo "florecita" y mucho más aún, "florecilla". Saludos


----------



## An:)

¡Hola a todos! 

Quisiera saber cual es el *diminutivo de la palabra "pared".* En general no lo he oído mucho, al menos aquí en Buenos Aires, Argentina, pero siempre creí que era *"parecita".* Pero hace unos días me comentaron que el diminutivo correcto es *"paredita".* 

Busqué en la web pero no encontré demasiado. 
Si alguien me puede sacar de la duda desde ya muchas gracias, y disculpas a todos aquellos que consideren que ya debería saber esto (creo que tienen razón pero nunca se me había ocurrido ni creo haber usado el diminutivo de pared antes)

¡Besos y gracias!


----------



## Jellby

Yo dira que ambas pueden ser correctas, incluso "paredecita". Quizá la más canónica sea "paredita", pero a los diminutivos no les suele gustar ajustarse a reglas.


----------



## olbevi

Jamás he escuchado ni "paredecita", ni "parecita", ni "paredita", yo creo que en este caso es mejor poner un adjetivo. "pequeña pared" o "pared pequeña".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que, aunque en teoría todos los sustantivos admiten un diminutivo, muchos no se usan y este es uno de ellos.
¿Quién usa el diminutivo de _sed _o de _incertidumbre_ ?
Yo ante una pared pequeña, siempre diría un *murito.*


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola.
Pues aqui en México se utiliza *paredcita *(me suena rara, creo que yo prefiero utilizar una pared pequeña).
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Creo haber escuchado "pareita", pero la verdad yo no la uso. Me gusta lo de murito, pequeña pared, mini pared.


----------



## gatogab

An:) said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Quisiera saber cual es el *diminutivo de la palabra "pared".* En general no lo he oído mucho, al menos aquí en Buenos Aires, Argentina, pero siempre creí que era *"parecita".* Pero hace unos días me comentaron que el diminutivo correcto es *"paredita".*
> 
> Busqué en la web pero no encontré demasiado.
> Si alguien me puede sacar de la duda desde ya muchas gracias, y disculpas a todos aquellos que consideren que ya debería saber esto (creo que tienen razón pero nunca se me había ocurrido ni creo haber usado el diminutivo de pared antes)
> 
> ¡Besos y gracias!


No te sientas tan sola. Por toda una vida he dicho tambien *'parecita'.*
gatogab


----------



## solysombra

Yo también. Dije siempre parecita, y escuché parecita. Ahora que sé tantas cosas, podría decir "que no es correcto". Pero así lo dije hasta hoy, antes de leer este hilo.

Muchos saludos.


----------



## An:)

¡Muchas gracias a todos por contestar tan rápido!

Sigo con algunas dudas al respecto de todos modos, aunque desde ya me ayudó bastante conocer sus diferentes opiniones.

Leyendo los threads se me ocurrió preguntar en la Universidad en la cátedra de Expresión en Castellano de la carrera de Inglés, así que para los que estén interesados les aviso que ni bien tenga alguna novedad la mando aquí así todos nos beneficiamos.

Gracias nuevamente a todos por ocuparse de mi duda...
Besos...


----------



## mirk

¿Paredcita? así lo diría yo.  Sin embargo, trataría de evitar usar el diminutivo, llamándola "pared chiquita" "pared pequeña" o  tal vez "cerca"  "cerquita".

¡Qué complicado! ¡mejor cambia de sustantivo!


----------



## mallujulia

yo no se' si es correcto o no pero toda mi vida he dicho parecita. Nunca he oido en Espa;a Paredcita ni paredecita. Antes de leer los otros mensajes tambie'n pense' en la posibilidad de decir murito o  murete


----------



## mirx

mirk said:


> ¿Paredcita? así lo diría yo. Sin embargo, trataría de evitar usar el diminutivo, llamándola "pared chiquita" "pared pequeña" o tal vez "cerca" "cerquita".
> 
> ¡Qué complicado! ¡mejor cambia de sustantivo!


 


Hidrocálida said:


> Hola.
> Pues aqui en México se utiliza *paredcita *(me suena rara, creo que yo prefiero utilizar una pared pequeña).
> Saludos


 
Así digo yo también, y creo que la mayoría en México. No veo porque no debería de usarse el diminutivo, yo siempre lo uso y nunca he batallado para que alguien me entienda.

Parecita, me suena a algo que diría alguien que se come las "d".


----------



## gatogab

mirx said:


> Así digo yo también, y creo que la mayoría en México. No veo porque no debería de usarse el diminutivo, yo siempre lo uso y nunca he batallado para que alguien me entienda.
> 
> Parecita, me suena a algo que diría alguien que se come las "d".


 
Si es por eso, también yo he vivido una relación serena con el prójimo, diciendo hasta ahora "parecita", y creo que continuaré así.
Buenos días.
gatogab


----------



## alepre

Yo diría
Parecita


----------



## bellogenio

Que es el diminutivo de chismoso?

No es chismo*s*ito? o es chismo*c*ito?

Igualmente me pregunto de la palabra chismosa.

Es chismo*s*ita o es chismo*c*ita?


Lo que vengo a entender es que en España se usa: 
chismo*s*ita​
Pero en Latino America se usa: 
chismo*c*ita​


----------



## Probo

Hola: Los diminituvos de palabras con sentido peyorativo suelen terminar
 -al menos por mi zona- en _-illo_. Yo diría "chismosillo" igual que "listillo" (=persona que se aprovecha, en beneficio propio, de la buena fe de los demás). Saludos.


----------



## Ellouder

Yo también diría chismosillo/a.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

El diminutivo es con "s" porque la palabra "chismo*s*o" tiene esa "s", igual que "pequeñito" es con "ñ" porque "pequeño" la tiene, me parece que la gente que escribe el diminutivo de chismoso con "c" es porque lo relaciona con las palabras que agregan "cito", en este mensaje, Jellby explica con claridad cuáles son esas palabras, pero "chismoso" no es una de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## pozzo

Gracias Mickaël por las reglas.  El uso de -c- y -ec- en la construcción de los diminutivos es algo que estoy tratando de dominar, pero con mucha dificultad.  

Quiero mencionar que creo que la regla 
*------------------------------------------------------------
-ECITO, A :
* 2) palabras de 2 sílabas que tienen un diptongo : tónico (-ie, -ue, -ie); átono (-io, -ia, -ue) *: puerta --> puertecita
------------------------------------------------------------
* es quizás menos perfecta que las otras.   

Encuentro por ejemplo la palabra _pueblo _que se puede cambiar al diminutivo como _pueblito_ o _pueblecito_.  También en vez te _puertecita/o_, opino que el diminutivo _puertita/o _sería por lo menos tan común. También he oido muchísimas veces _viejito_, pero no recuerdo haber oído _viejecito_, aunque no dudo que _viejecito _también existe.  

El castellano no es mi primer idioma pero ésa es mi experiencia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por ahí hay otro hilo que lo comenta, pero te puedo decir que en algunos lugares se dice puertita y en otro puertecita. Sucede lo mismo con viejito y viejecito y muchas palabras más (por ejemplo, aquí es común decir panecito, pero en el DF es pancito y en otros lugares, como España, panecillo).


----------



## Ynez

Aquí es más normal "viejecito" que "viejito". 

En el tema hablaban del diminutivo de "ladrón". Aquí el más normal sería "ladronzuelo".


----------



## locaporfutbol

Hola, 
cuál es el diminutivo o apodo para el nombre Lucía?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Se suele escuchar "Luci" como diminutivo.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es Lucy; también Lucha, Luchi, Luchis y Lucita (a una amiga le digo Lucifer, ya que se apellida Fernández).


----------



## Jellby

También puede ser Lulú.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Por acá en mi región, "Luchi". 

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> También puede ser Lulú.


 
Aquí Lulú es el diminituvo de Lourdes.


----------



## HaHa08

Yo en España casi siempre he oido Luci, Lulú también me suena como diminutivo de Lourdes...

Sin embargo cuando estuve en Bolivia las llamaban Luchi


----------



## Mangato

Luci o Luchy. Lucita  lo considero diminutivo de Luz.  Pero ya se sabe que en los diminutivos todo cabe; hasta *Lucifer* (qué mala uva)


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Aquí Lulú es el diminituvo de Lourdes.



Y de Luisa. A veces los diminutivos pueden corresponder a varios nombres: Moni (Ramona o Mónica), Quique (Enrique o Francisco), etc.


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> Y de Luisa. A veces los diminutivos pueden corresponder a varios nombres: Moni (Ramona o Mónica), Quique (Enrique o Francisco), etc.


 
Por supuesto, sólo hacía hincapié en que en México Lulú no es diminutivo de Lucía.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo conozco a pocas Lucías, una es Lucy y la otra Chía. 

Luchi y Lucha como que no suenan mal. Lulú yo de plano lo relaciono con Lourdes. Igual que ToñoTorreón, Quique es para Enrique y Quico, Paco, Pancho, Chico para Francisco.

Saludos


----------



## coquis14

Acá simplemente "Lu" para cualquier nombre que empiece con esa silaba:Luciana , Luisana , Ludmila ,etc.Y casi todas las variantes que han aportado por acá también se escuchan.
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lu, Luli y Luci, los tres, a gusto de cada uno.


----------



## Polizón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Lu, Luli y Luci, los tres, a gusto de cada uno.


 
Ídem por acá. Y es que los nombres cortos y cariñosos no necesariamente corresponden al verdadero.
Saludos
Poli.


----------



## Naticruz

¡Hola Amigos!

Estoy coligiendo nombres propios españoles de personas y sus diminutivos. Tengo ya una larga lista. 

Para *Purificación* ¿cuál de estos diminutivos es correcto?: ¿Puri, o Pura? En TVE lo oigo muchas veces, pero mi oído lo capta por «Pura» y mi lógica me dice que debe de ser «Puri».

Muchas gracias


----------



## Probo

Hola: Mi abuela era Purificación y toda la vida fue "la abuela Pura". En todo caso, "Puri" se oye mucho más. Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Naticruz said:


> ¡Hola Amigos!
> 
> Estoy coligiendo nombres propios españoles de personas y sus diminutivos. Tengo ya una larga lista.
> 
> Para *Purificación* ¿cuál de estos diminutivos es correcto?: ¿Puri, o Pura? En TVE lo oigo muchas veces, pero mi oído lo capta por «Pura» y mi lógica me dice que debe de ser «Puri».
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Pues depende, Puri es simplemente la palabra cortada, y Pura es una nueva palabra arreglada.

Por ejemplo en México.

Consolación: 
Conso, la palabra está cortada pero de todas formas es común.
Chon. Es una nueva palabra que específicamente se aplica a los que se llamas Consolación.


----------



## Jellby

Estrictamente no es así, pero yo veo "Pura" como un acortamiento y "Puri" como un diminutivo de "Pura" (similara a "Juani" y "Juana").

Pero correctos son todos, a cada cual se le llama como a los demás les parece 

P.D. Más que "diminutivo" sería "hipocorístico".


----------



## Naticruz

Gracias, Amigos.

Aunque ya no le haga mucha confianza, mi oído esta vez no me ha traicionado. Voy a quedarme con «Pura» que es lo que más tengo oído.

Gracias, Jellby, por esa simpática palabrita (*hipocorístico*) que de todo desconocía, aunque sea absolutamente igual en portugués. 

Mejores saludos


----------



## lorenzolan

> Sin embargo, en la web se usa mucho más "chiquito" que "chiquillo". Como lo dijiste, eso debe de depender de la región o del país, y quizás haya mucha gente extranjera que sólo emplea los diminutivos en -ito. (cierto, aún "jovenzuelo" se usa, por lo menos en la web )


 
Puede ser que "chiquito" aparezca más que "chiquillo", pero no es lo mismo: un chiquillo es un niño, en cambio puedo tener una casa chiquita (difícilmente "chiquilla").


----------



## lorenzolan

> Originally Posted by *Gévy*
> A mí también me gustaría ver ejemplos de todo aquello. No estoy muy convencida de que las normas sean tan perfectas. No viene la terminación -o. Lo de la e final me trae de cabeza, jajaja... ¡¡¡No me digáis que el diminutivo de pie es pito!!! Ni que se dice un presidentito.


Hola,
Desde luego que se dice "presidentito"... es decir: no es una palabra usual, pero es perfectamente utilizable (¿con respecto a cierto presidente francés, quizá?).
Con respecto a "pie" efectivamente la regla es ambigua: siendo de "una sílaba" debería dar *pieecito, siendo "terminada en e" debería dar *pieíto, o algo por el estilo, cuando en realidad se dice "piececito" o en todo caso "piecito" (al menos en Argentina esta forma se escucha tanto como la otra, aunque es menos académica).
Saludos


----------



## Ynez

lorenzolan said:


> cuando en realidad se dice "piececito" o en todo caso "piecito" (al menos en Argentina esta forma se escucha tanto como la otra, aunque es menos académica).
> Saludos



Aquí igual.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Limeño said:


> Aparte de los valencianos una vez tambien escuché ese "ico" en un murciano, la extensión de este diminutivo en el estado español debe ser considerable, mucho más de lo que pensaba, (pensaba que todos los españoles decían -ito como nosotros los peruanos y que el -ico era de países que tenían salida al mar caribe).


 
Hola, yo soy manchego y aquí también se utiliza mucho el diminutivo -ico, aunque también otros como el -ito, -illo, -ete.

También creo que se usa el -ico en Andalucía oriental (Granada, Almería...) y por supuesto también en Navarra, es decir en casi toda la mitad oriental de España se usa.


----------



## Juan Miguel González

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá también se usa por abrumadora mayoría el ito/ita. Por lo menos en mi tierra diríamos panecito, nuevecito y florecita.
> 
> El illo/illa es más bien despectivo, y el in/ina cariñoso.


 

Coincido en que illo/illa es despectivo, sin embargo, en Zacatecas es muy común formar el diminutivo con illo para muchos casos.


----------



## trejosluna

Buen día estimados foristas,

He visto ya unos hilos con respecto a los dimunitivos de algunas palabras, y aunque algunos foristas mencionan el diminutivo de Sol, no me queda claro cual es el correcto.

Realice una pequeña encuesta entre compañeros en Costa Rica para ver como decimos aca, y todos dijimos: "Solcito".

La duda me nace por que en Mexico se dice "Solecito", así que favor indicarme si hay un termino correcto o depende de cada país?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola:

Un amigo mio siempre decía "solete".


----------



## Ushuaia

Acá decimos "solcito", pero como los monosílabos suelen tomar la forma -ec para el diminutivo, hay quien sostiene que hay una sola forma correcta: "solecito". Lo mismo pasa con "pancito/panecito". 

Tené en cuenta, de todos modos, que las normas en muchos casos van más lento que los usos: si "solcito" es incorrecto hoy, no lo será por mucho tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá se oye mucho "solito" (sí, igual que el de _solo_), y el panecito de Ushuaia es "panito". 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

trejosluna said:


> La duda me nace por que en Mexico se dice "Solecito", así que favor indicarme si hay un termino correcto o *depende de cada país*?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Depende de cada país. Los diminutivos son muy laxos en la forma en que son construidos. Y efectivamente en México decimos "sol_*e*_cito", pan*e*cito, y así.

Si buscas, "diminutivo" en el diccionario WR, encontrarás más hilos que tratan este misma duda pero con palabras diferentes.


----------



## Agró

Aquí, también "solico".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Trejosluna:

El tema de los diminutivos, como ya mencionó Mirx, ha sido ampliamente tratado en este foro, habiéndose llegado a la conclusión que la formación de éstos, depende de cada país en particular, no habiendo reglas rígidas al respecto.

*Aquí* y *aquí* podés consultar algunos de los hilos existentes al respecto.

Por ende, este hilo queda cerrado.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## puquilinares

No te tengo la respuesta para esta; sin embargo si te fijás en la REA (Real Academia Española) la palabra "trencito" aparece como tren pequeño, y la palabra "trenecito" no aparecece en el diccionario...
Tal vez sea el mismo caso. 
Marisa, Argentina.


----------



## Luis_1963

Si que da de sí el tema.....es curioso que en México digan florecita como en España,  pero en cambio un compañero de trabajo mexicano dice "viejito" en vez de "viejecito" (como decimos en España).
Saludos.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Luis_1963 said:


> .es curioso que en México digan florecita como en España,  pero en cambio un compañero de trabajo mexicano dice "viejito" en vez de "viejecito" (como decimos en España).
> Saludos.


Usamos las dos formas viejecito y viejito.
Saludos


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Buenos días,

Le han enseñado a mi hija una canción titulada "Apu el indiecito" que cada vez que la oigo me chirría en los oídos, y me he dado cuenta de que no sabría decir cual es el diminutivo de "indio".

Un saludo.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Bueno, gracias a tu hija ahora ya aprendiste: *indiecito*. De ahora en más tendrás que acostumbrar los oídos a la palabrita nueva.

¿Qué te suena mejor radiecita o radita? (una radio chiquita)


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Bueno, gracias a tu hija ahora ya aprendiste: *indiecito*. De ahora en más tendrás que acostumbrar los oídos a la palabrita nueva.




Gracias


----------



## Jellby

A mí me saldría "indito", y luego me lo pensaría y diría "pequeño indio" o "indio chiquito" o algo parecido.


----------



## mirx

En México es *indito*. Aunque *indiecito* no levantaría ninguna ceja tampoco.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Jellby said:


> diría "pequeño indio" o "indio chiquito" o algo parecido.



Pues así me he manejado toda la vida y no le había dado más bola pero al oir la canción me surgió la duda.


> ¿Qué te suena mejor radiecita o radita? (una radio chiquita)



Bocha, ¿lo preguntas en serio?. Tampoco lo sé. Radio chiquitita


----------



## Bocha

Ishould haveknown said:


> Bocha, ¿lo preguntas en serio?. Tampoco lo sé. Radio chiquitita



No hay muchas palabras terminadas en *io* o *ia*, pero los diminutivos por acá los armamos con el modelo indio - indiecito.

serio- seriecito
medias - mediecitas (calcetincitos, zoquetitos)
patio - patiecito

¿Cómo tradujeron en España el título de la novela de Agatha Christie "Eran diez indiecitos"? (Hubo una película también.)


----------



## Antpax

Bocha said:


> No hay muchas palabras terminadas en *io* o *ia*, pero los diminutivos por acá los armamos con el modelo indio - indiecito.
> 
> serio- seriecito
> medias - mediecitas (calcetincitos, zoquetitos)
> 
> ¿Cómo tradujeron en España el título de la novela de Agatha Christie "Eran diez indiecitos"? (Hubo una película también.)


 
Hola:

Creo que aquí eran "Los diez negritos" quitándose de compliaciones.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ACQM

Bocha said:


> No hay muchas palabras terminadas en *io* o *ia*, pero los diminutivos por acá los armamos con el modelo indio - indiecito.
> 
> serio- seriecito
> medias - mediecitas (calcetincitos, zoquetitos)
> 
> ¿Cómo tradujeron en España el título de la novela de Agatha Christie "Eran diez indiecitos"? (Hubo una película también.)



Por allá lo haceis así y al otro lado del charco tambien diríamos indiecito y radiecita, etc. 

P.D.Los de Agatha Christie eran diez negritos, por lo menos por estos lares.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Cambiaron los indios por negros?

 
Ups!... perdón, adapto mi pregunta a los tiempos actuales:
¿Cambiaron los representantes de etnias aborígenes por afroamericanos?
 
 
Menos mal que no la titularon “Eran diez chinitos”…
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, no cambiaron nada:


> *Diez negritos* o *...Y no quedó ninguno* (Título original en inglés: *And Then There Were None*, también conocido como _Ten Little Indians_ e inicialmente _Ten Little Niggers_) es un libro de la escritora británica Agatha Christie, publicado originalmente en Reino Unido por Collins Crime Club en 1939.


De la Wikipedia.


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí también _*indiecito*_.


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias por la aclaración, XiaoRoel.  No sabía que originalmente la novela se llamaba así, y me dejé llevar por las imágenes de la película, en que las estatuillas eran de indios (si la memoria no me falla)
Aún así me quedan dos dudas:
1.- ¿Por qué se cambiaría el título original de la novela?
2.- ¿Cómo titularon la película en España?
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Puede ser que los cambios de nombre tengan que ver con la versión teatral, por lo menos a mí no se me ocurre otro motivo.
La película en España se titulaba "10 negritos".


----------



## romarsan

Hola Vamp 

En España la película la titularon Diez negritos (And then there were none). La frase entre parentesis aparecía en algunos carteles (no sé si en todos) que publicitaban la película.

Según algunas opiniones, el título proviene de la antigua canción infantil: «Diez negritos fueron a cenar, uno se ahogó y nueve quedaron. Nueve negritos trasnocharon mucho, uno no despertó, quedaron ocho...».

No sé si estoy muy off topic, pero respecto de la pregunta inicial del hilo, sí he escuchado "indiecito" como diminutivo de indio y me suena muy natural.

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

mirx said:


> En México es *indito*. Aunque *indiecito* no levantaría ninguna ceja tampoco.


 
Sí; en México decimos indito. Indiecito en realidad aquí sólo la escuché en la preciosa polka paraguaya del _Pájaro chogüi, _cuyos versos iniciales son:

"Cuenta la leyenda
que en un arbol
se encontraba encaramado
un *indiecito* guaraní."
...

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Creo que tenemos un nuevo caso para este otro hilo : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1276823

Saludos,


swift


P.D. Perdón Vampiro. Olvidé decir que en Costa Rica se diría: indito.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Puede ser que los cambios de nombre tengan que ver con la versión teatral, por lo menos a mí no se me ocurre otro motivo.
> La película en España se titulaba "10 negritos".


No deja de ser interesante el porqué del cambio, porque debería haber afectado a todo el contenido y no sólo el título de la novela, ya que imagino que en la obra (que no he leído) se mencionan las estatuillas de marras, y en algún momento pasaron de negritos a indiecitos.
¿Racismo?, ¿corrección política?, ¿intereses comerciales?... vaya uno a saber.
Tampoco me queda claro por qué en España titularon así la película si no aparecen diez negritos en toda la trama, pero... a las películas les ponen cada título que ya nada me sorprende.
Respecto del tema del hilo, por acá se usa "indiecito", y francamente es lo que me suena más natural, por obvio que parezca.
"Indito", me suena forzado, como una palabra incompleta.
"Indiíto", uf... peor.
"Indiecico", ni siquiera sé si existe (¿cómo será el diminutivo en Costa Rica?)
"Indiecito" suena bien... ¿o me van a decir que no?

_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ah, se me olvidaba, yo también uso _indiecito_, _piecito_, etc. _Indito_ me suena tan raro como _pieíto_.


----------



## ACQM

Pues a mi "indiecico" me suena bien, maño (aragonés), pero bien. Es más tambien me sonaría bien "indiete" que es lo que hubiera mi abuela castellana (de Cuenca, para más señas). Aunque como ya dije, yo diría "indiecito".


----------



## ACQM

XiaoRoel said:


> Ah, se me olvidaba, yo también uso _indiecito_, _piecito_, etc. _Indito_ me suena tan raro como _pieíto_.



¿Tu dices piecito? Yo digo "piececito", aunque ahora que lo pienso, no sé por qué.


----------



## tamakun

Vampiro said:


> ¿Cambiaron los indios por negros?
> 
> 
> Ups!... perdón, adapto mi pregunta a los tiempos actuales:
> ¿Cambiaron los representantes de etnias aborígenes por afroamericanos?
> 
> 
> Menos mal que no la titularon “Eran diez chinitos”…
> _


En Cuba los muchachos le cambiaron el nombre hasta la escritora, era La Gata Triste ja ja  y la novela los Diez Negritos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

mirx said:


> En México es *indito*. Aunque *indiecito* no levantaría ninguna ceja tampoco.


 


swift said:


> Olvidé decir que en Costa Rica se diría: indito.


 
Lo mismo en Guatemala. Será cosa del antiguo Virreinato de la Nueva España... 

Por ahí he visto también *indecito*... 

Por último adiviná qué, Bocha: para mí el aparato es "el radio", y uno pequeño es un *radito*. 

Saludos.


----------



## Aby R

Por acá, en Cuba, donde hablamos siempre con diminutivos, y aunque los conquistadores no nos dejaron ninguno para llamarlos de ninguna forma, diríamos indiecito/s.....
(También diríamos piecito, inclusive piececito.................además pececito, radiecito, computadorcita, etc., etc.)

*Hasta lueguecito..............*


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Les comparto un correo que me llegó hace tiempo en relación con el diminutivo en distintas regiones, quizá a partir de ello se pueda uno quedar con _indito_ o _indiecito_:

Estimado consultante:
Existen varios sufijos para construir los diminutivos de nombres en español, entre los más frecuentes están: -_ito_, -_ico_, -_ecillo_, -_ete_, -_ino_, _ículo_, -_uelo_ y sus correspondientes formas en femenino. En el proceso de formación de los diminutivos, existe cierta variación, relacionada algunas veces con la facilidad para articular una palabra y otras con la variedad dialectal. En las diferentes variantes del español existen usos distintos del diminutivo, por ejemplo, _trencito_ y _trenecito_, _pancito_ y _panecito_, _piecito_ y _piececito_, por mencionar algunos. En estos casos, no puede decirse que unas formas sean más o menos correctas que otras, simplemente se trata de variedad en el uso de la lengua española. En ocasiones, incluso la variación va más allá de la alternancia entre dos formas; tal es el caso de la voz pie, que en España forma los diminutivos _piececito_, _piececillo_, _piececico_, mientras que en América es normal y frecuente la forma piecito.
            De acuerdo con lo anterior, resultan correctas las formas _calentito_, _calientito_, _pueblito_, _pueblecito_. Para piedra, la forma generalizada en el español es _piedrita_.


Academia Mexicana de la Lengua
Comisión de Consultas


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Confirmando para México: _indito. _Aunque indiecito no está proscrito.


----------



## mauronr

Hola a todos,

Me quedé con una duda acerca del diminutivo de "error".
"Errito"? "Errorzito"? Las dos o ninguna de ellas?

Gracias!
- mauronr
PS: Todavía estoy aprendiendo español y estos forums han sido muy importantes!


----------



## Pinairun

Las palabras que terminan en "n" o "r" suelen intercalar "c" entre el nombre y el sufijo -ito/illo.

Así se formaría _errorcito_, _errorcillo_.

Y, si no, _pequeño error_.
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

En algunos paises _errorcico._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Errorcito, errorcillo, errorcín.


----------



## la_machy

Yo he oido _...errorcitito_? (en lugar de muy pequeño error)... valdrá?


Saludos
M.


----------



## Immanuil

Bueno, pienso que en español estándar es "errorcito", porque la vasta mayoría de diminutivos se escriben con ese "-cito" o "-cillo" (siempre en el español estándar). En Colombia quizás se diga "errorcico"; en mi país también se puede decir "errorcín", como ya apuntaban... Lo que creo es que no deberías decir "un pequeño errorcito", porque sería un pleonasmo, y perdóname si te lo comento y ya sabías esto, pero mejor pecar de exceso que de falta .

No es que quiera presumir de políglota, pero esos "hiperdiminutivos" como "errrorcicito" son plausibles en idiomas como el ruso, pero en español hay otras maneras de enfatizar la pequeñez del término. Mis perdones si soné sabihondo, pero creí que había que aclarar que esa práctica no es correcta, según sé.


----------



## la_machy

> Mis perdones si soné sabihondo, pero creí que había que aclarar que esa práctica no es correcta, según sé.


 
Yo escribí  _'errorcitito_'...pero te agradezco el comentario

Saludos


----------



## Immanuil

la_machy said:


> Yo escribí _'errorcitito_'...pero te agradezco el comentario
> 
> Saludos


 
En realidad, La_Marchy, si hablamos del lenguaje coloquial, tú tienes razón también, porque aquí también se usa eso de que, mientras más "ci-ci-ci" o "ti-ti-ti" o cuantos sea, más disminuye la palabra . Perdóname si lo tomaste como crítica; no quise hacer eso.

Sin embargo, supongo que el amigo preguntaba por un registro más formal, aunque no lo sé... Yo que él, diría "*errorcito*" y con eso, pienso yo, basta para que el término quede en diminutivo.

¡Y encima le puse 3 "erres"! :/


----------



## Vampiro

También se suele decir “errorciño”, imitando al portugués.
_


----------



## mauronr

Muchísimas gracias!!!
Me han contestado mucho más de lo necesario!

- Mauro


----------



## Naticruz

Pinairun said:


> Las palabras que terminan en "n" o "r" suelen intercalar "c" entre el nombre y el sufijo -ito/illo.
> 
> Así se formaría _errorcito_, _errorcillo_.
> 
> Y, si no, _pequeño error_.
> Saludos


Para complementar añado lo que dice el DUE sobre el sufijo *illo:*
* *
«La forma en _-illo,_ en cambio, puede significar pequeñez en tamaño, pero más frecuentemente, significa falta de importancia: ‘un catarrillo, una propinilla’;»
 
Donde se deduce que un *errorcillo* es un error sin grande importancia.
 
Un saludo


----------



## INGELM

Saludos.
Se debe escribir: errorcito.
Se escriben con C:*
*Las terminaciones de los diminutivos _*cito, ecito, cico, ecico, cillo, ecillo y sus femeninos correspondientes, salvo que se deriven de palabras con s en la última sílaba.* Ejemplos: bracito, nuevecito, hombrecico, airecillo._


----------



## litelchau

Hola a todos:

En el norte de la provincia andaluza de Huelva, de donde procedo, se usa con frecuencia el diminutivo en -ino/-ina, en concurrencia con los generalmente usados -ito e -illo.

La procedencia parecer ser leonesa o asturiana, por razones históricas de la Reconquista (¿se sigue llamando así?).

¿Se usa en otras partes de España o América?
¿Está perdiéndose?

Saludos


----------



## Arpin

El uso de diminutivo acabado en -ino, está generalizado en Extremadura. Es más, creo que es donde más se utiliza.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En Extremadura por supuesto, creo que también en Salamanca. Más al norte (Asturias y León) es -ín/ina.


----------



## litelchau

O sea, se trata de una "columna" que nace en Asturias y acaba al sur de Sierra Morena.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo diría que coincide con la ruta de la plata, desde Huelva hasta León. Sierra Moreno queda más al este.


----------



## litelchau

Ya, me refiero a la Sierra de Aracena, tramo más occidental de la cordillera. La cuna del jamón, vamos.


----------



## Calambur

litelchau said:


> ...se usa con frecuencia el diminutivo en -ino/-ina, en concurrencia con los generalmente usados -ito e -illo.


Por aquí el diminutivo en -ino se usa, aunque no con frecuencia. 
Es más común es -ito; y el otro, -illo, no es nada corriente.


----------



## Arpin

Efectivamente, la "rutina" de la Plata (la "romanina", la original, iba de Mérida a Astorga) posteriormente se extendió, para ir a hacer "las américas", hacia el sur en 2 "direccioninas", una, Sevilla y la otra, Huelva, pasando por la "Sierrina" de Aracena.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El sufijo diminutivo *-ín (-ino)/-ina* es propio del _astur-leonés_ (_Extremadura fue reconquista del reino de León_ y sobre todo en Cáceres, en el español que hablan allí, quedan muchos restos de sustrato astur-leonés), paralelo al* -iño* del _gallego_ (escrito -*inho* en _portugués_), del _latín vulgar occidental hispánico_ (de la _Gallaecia_, que comprendía en la división administrativa romana de Hispania lo que hoy son Asturias y León -_conuentus Asturicensis_-) *-inus, -ina*.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> Por aquí el diminutivo en -ino se usa, aunque no con frecuencia.


A mí sólo se me vienen a la mente neblina, chiquilín y chiquitín. ¿Se te ocurren otros, Calambur? Nadie ha dado ejemplos, y yo tengo poca imaginación...
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

El astur leonés está diacrónicamente hablando entre el diasistema del gallego-portugués y el del castellano. Por eso comparte características con ambos.
Por cierto, en tres pueblos de Cáceres, en el *Val do Xálima*, _Valverde, Ellas _y_ Trevellu_ se sigue hablando a día de hoy (el 98% de la población) una variedad de gallego conservado desde las repoblaciones medievales. En los _recursos para el gallego_ del foro de Portugués y del de Otras lenguas tienes enlaces para enterarte del asunto.
Allí llaman a este gallego *a Fala.
*.


----------



## Popescu

En Asturias es -ino/a no -ín/a, en León ya si lo es, en Palencia también, en Valladolid creo que también.


----------



## Arpin

Como extremeño (lo podéis ver a la derecha, en location) me doy por aludido. Me perece que el _gallego_ y el _proextremeño_ os estáis saliendo del hilo.


----------



## Arpin

Generalizáis. Cáceres es muy grande. 
Hay comarcas, de una comarca a otra hay grandes diferencias. 
En parte estoy con Xiao. 
En parte estoy con Ynez.
Para mojarme un poco: en temas políticos no entro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Generalizáis. Cáceres es muy grande.
> Hay comarcas, de una comarca a otra hay grandes diferencias.
> En parte estoy con Xiao.
> En parte estoy con Ynez.
> Para mojarme un poco: en temas políticos no entro.


En ningún momento hablé de política sino de diatopía diacrónica.
A fala del Val do Xálima es, para mí y para mi colega Quique Costas de la Universidad de Vigo, que lleva años estudiándola, gallego (o una tercera rama del diasistema del gallegoportugués, hay una discusión entre filólogos, aunque los políticos quieran envenenarla).
Los leonesismos en las hablas del norte de Cáceres (Sierra de Gata) son abundantísimos. Los estudios de dialectología hablan de leonesismos en general en toda la provoncia (menos al este, muy abundantes en la zona noroccidental).
Repito, nada de política, sólo fiología pura y dura.


----------



## Arpin

Me parece muy bien que lo consideréis gallego. Te pongo un comentario de periódico:

_ intentos de convertir en «lengua» meros dialectos, acentos o jergas, para tener «un hecho diferencial» que llevarse al imaginario para no ser menos nacionalistas que los vecinos. Todos ellos con la instrumentación de la lengua como elemento diferenciador y separador y no como via de comunicación o patrimonio cultural, plural y común de todos los españoles_

Insisto, si los gallegos lo consideráis gallego, mis respetos. Que por "vueltas de tuerca" acaben los extremeños hablando portugués, que es lo que se pretende en definitiva, mi más enérgica repulsa.

Que nos obliguen a "enrotulal" nuestras "jerreríah", "lah tiendah dejigoh", "framaciah", "ejcuelah", etc. en portugués, pues, si tiene que ser "posquesaga". Pero dejarnos una *"mijina"*, por favor. 

Claro que con estos políticos que tenemos de mediop........ no me extraña ya cualquier cosa. Seguiremos estando en la "sampion lig"

Pdta.: conozco un pueblo de Extremadura que tienen acento peculiar: la erre doble no saben pronunciarla, no por frenillo (ancianos y niños pequeños); la "ch" la pronuncia como y griega. Perdonad que me exprese así, pero soy de ciencias, y vuestros tecnicismos en lengua no los conozco ni sé utilizarlos. ¿Qué comunidad autónoma vendrá?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La polémica absolutamente absurda entre Costas (que no es precisamente sutil) y un periodista extremeño (que de filología cero patatero) es lo que se llama mear fuera del tiesto. Nadie reivindica pretendidos derechos históricos y los gallegos menos que nadie (ni en la Edad Media nos dio por eso, somos gente paz). 
El problema de Olivença es muy otro (y aprovecho para decir que la doma y castración de la cultura portuguesa en Olivença me avergüenza como español). En Olivença lo portugués es autóctono y hay que proteger, mimar y favorecer ese rasgo peculiar.
El asunto de A fala es el mismo caso, una riqueza para toda Extremadura que debe ser protegida y fomentada, sin estúpidos recelos políticos más propios de caciques provincianos que de demócratas modernos. 
Extremadura por su historia y situación tiene una riqueza antropológica y lingüística que debe ser preservada y cuidada con cariño, y no motivo de banderías y cazurreces varias.
Hay muchas zonas lingüísticas en Extremadura, unas conectan con las hablas andaluzas noroccidentales, otras con las manchegas, otras con las leonesas, hay gallego y hay portugués (variedad alentejana). Muchos querrían tal riqueza que, en vez de separar, debería unir (como dice una divisa conocida _ex pluribus unum_). ¡Ya está bien de recelos infundados!


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> A mí sólo se me vienen a la mente neblina, chiquilín y chiquitín.


No se me ocurren muchos más, sólo _poquitín, borrachín, piolín, camisolín, peluquín, salamín, calabacín, pilotín, pequeñín._
Y algunos que ya casi nadie debe de darse cuenta de que son diminutivos, como _folletín, corbatín, cafetín, baldosín._
Seguro que hay más.
Digo "piolín" como diminutivo de "piola" (vivaracho, avispado), y "salamín" como diminutivo de "salame" (bobo, zonzo).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Un gol de *puntín* todos los ejemplos que diste!


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¡Un gol de *puntín* todos los ejemplos que diste!


En Chile sería un gol de *puntete*.
¿Usa alguien diminutivos terminados en "tete"?

_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí, aquí usamos diminutivos en -*ete, -eta*, con sentido jocoso o despectivo: _mozalbete, regordete_.


----------



## litelchau

Y los niños no tienen culo, tienen culete.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Vampiro said:


> En Chile sería un gol de *puntete*.
> ¿Usa alguien diminutivos terminados en "tete"?
> 
> _


 
Aquí se usan bastante los diminutivos -ete/a y más aún los -ico/a.


----------



## pickypuck

XiaoRoel said:


> Hay muchas zonas lingüísticas en Extremadura [...] hay portugués (variedad alentejana) [...]


 
Y también variedad baixo-beiroa, en Cedillo 

Saúdos.


----------



## ManPaisa

litelchau said:


> .
> ¿Se usa en otras partes de España o América?
> ¿Está perdiéndose?


En Colombia, no, salvo algunos de esos ejemplos terminados en _-in _y mencionados por Calambur, que también se oyen por estos lados.

Aquí, las terminaciones habituales son:_

*-ico*_ -  para sustantivos y adjetivos terminados en _-to_: _momentico, santico, ratica._
_*-ito *_- para los demás sustantivos y adjetivos.


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> En Chile sería un gol de *puntete*.
> ¿Usa alguien diminutivos terminados en "tete"?
> 
> _


 
Hola:

Por aquí sería de "puntera" diría yo, y siempre hay algún "cabroncete" dispuesto a meterlo en el último minuto.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Sí, aquí usamos diminutivos en -*ete, -eta*, con sentido jocoso o despectivo: _mozalbete, regordete_.


O sea que de ojo debería ser oj… no, no, no… de ojo yo creo que es ojito.

_


----------



## clares3

Hola
Pero ajo sí que da ajete, al menos por estos barrios. Y hay, además, un tipo de ojete que se refiere a 

*ojete**. *(Del dim. de _ojo_).


*1. *m. Abertura pequeña y redonda, ordinariamente reforzada en su contorno con cordoncillo o con anillos de metal, para meter por ella un cordón o cualquier otra cosa que afiance. (DRAE)


----------



## mirx

En México -ino no es muy usal salvo en los adjetivos que ya mencionó Viviana. -_*in*_ sí es más usual pero es un diminutivo que expresa cariño, lo usan normalmente las mujeres aniñadas o medio cursis, o que quieren sonar de esos modos.

_¡Anda, no seas tontín, quédate esta noche, no te voy a hacer nada!_


----------



## Arpin

mirx said:


> En México -ino no es muy usal
> 
> _¡Anda, no seas tontín, quédate esta noche, no te voy a hacer nada!_



Creo que dependerá del sexo. Porque yo soy chico y si dijera

_¡Anda, no seas tontín, quédate esta noche, no te voy a hacer nada!_ 

creo que no lo utilizaría. Estoy seguro, no lo utilizaría. Yo diría 

_¡Anda, no seas tontina, quédate esta noche, no te voy a hacer nada!_ 

Aunque si digo esto, no sé, no sé, .....


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> O sea que de ojo debería ser oj… no, no, no… de ojo yo creo que es ojito.


ojito, por supuesto, y además:
ojillo, ojico, ojitico...
ojuelo -¿mencionaron la terminación *-elo*?-
¿y ojín?


----------



## Arpin

Calambur said:


> ojito, por supuesto, y además:
> ojillo, ojico, ojitico...
> ojuelo -¿mencionaron la terminación *-elo*?-
> ¿y ojín?



En Extremadura diríamos ojino (no es lo mismo que ogino); además, se utiliza bastante 
_Voy a echar un ojino por aquí_

Si dices ésto, creo que cualquiera te entendería


----------



## Vampiro

Profecía cumplida.

_


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿O _compañerete, compañerín, compañeruco, compañerito, compañerico, compañerillo, compañeruelo, compañeriño, compañeraco, compañerajo,  compareñijo, compañerujo_?
Este mensaje cumple con la propuesta del hilo: los diminutivos, con un ejemplo exhaustivo.

Repito los sufijos:
Propiamente diminutivos (ahorro la -a del femenino, para no cansar el brazo y los dedos):
_-ito, -ete, -illo, -ino, -ín, -uelo, -ico, -iño._
Despectivos usados con valor diminutivo:
_-aco, -ajo, -ejo, -ijo, -uco, -ujo._


----------



## Mate

Dada la cuantiosa, exuberante, abundante y hasta exultante cantidad de respuestas y comentarios recibidos en ese larguísimo hilo, consideramos que el tema ha sido tratado  de manera lo suficientemente exhaustiva como para descansar hasta que a alguien se le ocurra solicitar su resurrección. El forero interesado deberá presentar buenos argumentos 

Hilo cerrado.


----------



## madelcar

Hola, si me ayudan por favor ¿cuál es el diminutivo de fea o feo?. Mucho agradecere sus comentarios


----------



## Zahella

Pues yo diría:  feíta(o)


----------



## madelcar

ok, eso mismo digo yo. Gracias


----------



## Erreconerre

madelcar said:


> Hola, si me ayudan por favor ¿cuál es el diminutivo de fea o feo?. Mucho agradecere sus comentarios


 
Feíto, feíta.


----------



## dexterciyo

O _feíllo_, _feílla_.

En algunas regiones: _feíco_, _feíca_.


----------



## jmx

Otro más: _feúcho, feúcha_.


----------



## dexterciyo

jmartins said:


> Otro más: _feúcho, feúcha_.



Eso es más bien _despectivo_ a mi parecer


----------



## Lexinauta

El término 'feo' ya es despectivo por naturaleza. 
'Feúcho' tiene, en cambio, una carga afectiva que lo convierte en casi cariñoso...


----------



## Señor K

Lexinauta said:


> El término 'feo' ya es despectivo por naturaleza.
> 'Feúcho' tiene, en cambio, una carga afectiva que lo convierte en casi cariñoso...



Si tú lo dices... pero coincido con Dexterciyo en que suena despectivo, por muy cariñoso que se lo quiera hacer parecer.


----------



## oa2169

El definitivo es feíto/íllo, pero en Colombia decimos en algunas oportunidades "feoncio" para quitarle algo de feo a la persona a quien nos referimos.


----------



## Filimer

Yo he escuchado feecita, para que no suene cruel.

Curiosamente "feecito" en Google casi no aparece. Solo como diminutivo de FF, es decir "friends and favorites" (amigos y favoritos) en Fotolog. Regálame un feecito es "hazme tu amigo en Fotolog.com".


----------



## hbcardenas

No se diga más: *feíto/feíta*


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno… yo iba a proponer otra, pero si no se puede decir más…

_


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> "feoncio" para quitarle algo de feo a la persona a quien nos referimos.


*¿feoncio?* A mí me parece burlón.


----------



## oa2169

Calambur said:


> *¿feoncio?* A mí me parece burlón.


 
Y me acordé de otra que usamos: *feongo* o *medio feongo*


----------



## Vampiro

"Federico / federica"

(lo dije, lo dije)

_


----------



## HUMBERT0

Feíto(a). Y yo me acordé de Fellillo(a) .


----------



## madelcar

oooooooooook, gracias, asuu , tantas formas de decir feo en diminutivo. Me quedo con feíto, mi duda era por el diptongo, pero debe ser asi, porque la i va con tilde, si?. Otra vez gracias, chauu


----------



## StRiGnAdO

Buenas noches.

¿Cuál es el diminutivo correcto del sustantivo "té"? ¿"Tecito" (sin tilde) o "técito" (con tilde)?

Pues, me arriesgo a decir que la forma correcta es la con tilde, puesto que la palabra "té" se hace esdrújula (proparoxítona) en su forma diminutiva (técito).

¿Qué piensan ustedes?

Gracias,

por adelantado.


----------



## Xiscomx

Pues mira, buscando todos los sustantivos con sentido que puedan formarse con dos letras, me han salido únicamente dos: la fe y el té:

De verme obligado, yo me decidiría por:
tiene una fe contigo que no veas ~ tiene una feecilla/fececilla contigo que no veas.
ponme un té muy caliente ~ ponme un teecillo/tececillo/teíto/teín/teete bien caliente.

Pues eso.


----------



## S.V.

_Tecito_ es la que diríamos.

Lo mismo si el acento está antes. _Fr_*í*_o_ se vuelve _fri_*i*_to_, de _h_*ue*_vo_ a _huev*i*to_, de _ad*ió*s_ a _adios*i*to_, de _ba*ú*l_ a _baulc*i*to_ (en el que aún podemos separar la u de la a).


----------



## Gabriel

Xiscomx, no sé si fue tu intención, ¡pero lo que me has hecho reír!

Tecito va sin acento porque es palabra grave o llana terminada en vocal. Los acentos no se "heredan" a la familia de palabras. Camión (con tilde): camioncito, camionazo, camiones, camionero (todas sin tilde)


----------



## Gabriel

Ah, y antes de que me olvide, los diminutivos mudan de vocal tónica a la "i" del dimituivo: *i*to, *i*llo

Avi*ó*n ==> Avionc*i*to
C*a*sa ==> Cas*i*ta
R*á*faga ==> Rafagu*i*ta.


----------



## Xiscomx

Pues ahí van unos cuantos de tres letras, y que conste que los he visto utilizar a todos, y creo que de los de tío se me habrá escapado alguno:
mi tío/tía ~ mi tiíto/tiete/tiíta/tieta
es un poco feo/fea ~ es un poco feíto/feíta, feín/feína, feíllo/feílla, feete/feeta
hace un día muy bueno ~ hace un diíta muy bueno
menudo lío tiene ~ menudo liíto tiene
se ha clavado una púa ~ se ha clavado una puíta
tienen un búho ~ tienen un buhíto

En cuanto a 'tecito', por aquí nunca se nos ocurriría decirlo así, a lo máximo que llegaríamos sería a 'teecito'.
Y de huevo diríamos: huevín/huevete/huevecillo.
De baúl: baulito/baulete.
Y de adiós también diríamos: adiosín/adiosete.


----------



## Gabriel

Por Argentina tecito es de lo más normal, igual que cafecito, coquita (por coca-cola chiquita), tortita o sandwichito (que sonaría más bien "sanguchito"). O un pedacito de pollo (una presa pequeña) o un cachito de lasagna (una porción pequeña). Y, por supuesto, huevito. Si hasta tenemos los huevitos de codorniz (que nadie les dice huevos de codorniz). Ideal para hacer una ensalada con tomatitos cherry.

No es habitual hablar de un baúl pequeño, pero cualquier argentino diría "un baulcito": "Este auto está bueno pero tiene un baulcito diminuto".

"Ito/ita" es, por mucho, es sufijo más usado en Argentina para diminutivos.


----------



## S.V.

_Tecito_ también de lo más común en México, así como todas las otras que mencionas, Gabriel. _Sangüichitos_ por acá. Con _baulcito_ me sale el hiato naturalmente.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Gabriel said:


> "Ito/ita" es, por mucho, es sufijo más usado en Argentina para diminutivos.


Muy cierto. También me da la impresión (así _redepente_ pensando un poco) que el resto de los sufijos los usamos pero como elementos de derivación: de fresco, fresquete (que no es lo mismo que un aire medianamente fresco sino más bien lo contrario) y etcétera.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

S.V. said:


> _Tecito_ también de lo más común en México, así como todas las otras que mencionas, Gabriel. _Sangüichitos_ por acá. Con _baulcito_ me sale el hiato naturalmente.


Hola.

Igual por aquí, _tecito_, _sangüichito, cafecito, manisitos..._ Por otra parte, y por si no lo saben, en Canarias se abusa mucho de los diminutivos en la conversación informal.
Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Xiscomx said:


> En cuanto a 'tecito', por aquí nunca se nos ocurriría decirlo así, a lo máximo que llegaríamos sería a 'teecito'.



Qué estraño me suena lo de "teecito", en mi familia somos muy de infusiones y decimos "tecito".


----------



## StRiGnAdO

¡Muchas gracias a todos los colaboradores!
Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Igual por aquí, _tecito_, _sangüichito, cafecito, manisitos..._ Por otra parte, y por si no lo saben, en Canarias se abusa mucho de los diminutivos en la conversación informal.
> Saludos


Una abuela argentina hablando del nieto puede hacer verdaderos estropicios: "Mi nietito se cayó del balcón, se quebró el bracito y se golpeó en el pulmoncito y en el higadito también".


----------

